# Caption This!



## Dromond (Jun 15, 2010)

This is not really a game, more of a fun activity. Each day (or so) I will post a picture with the original caption below it. The idea is for each responder to put their own caption to the photo. Make it funny, ironic, sarcastic, it's your choice. Before the next round begins, I will choose what I feel is the best caption and rep the person who posted it. Simple!

Ready... set... CAPTION!

View attachment capt.5089fbe620d6fb6e9b59d82b89ce5960.jpeg


_This photo is from the la Tomatina festival in Spain._


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 15, 2010)

From the guy in the middle: "WOW, that girl just kicked an elephant so hard it exploded!"


----------



## imfree (Jun 15, 2010)

Dromond said:


> This is not really a game, more of a fun activity. Each day (or so) I will post a picture with the original caption below it. The idea is for each responder to put their own caption to the photo. Make it funny, ironic, sarcastic, it's your choice. Before the next round begins, I will choose what I feel is the best caption and rep the person who posted it. Simple!
> 
> Ready... set... CAPTION!
> 
> ...



ANTICIPATION!
http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_product_used_Carly_Simon's_song_Anticipation_in_a_TV_commercial


----------



## Fat Brian (Jun 15, 2010)

Dis is wen Iz asplodad


----------



## imfree (Jun 15, 2010)

Fat Brian said:


> Dis is wen Iz asplodad



Maybe that picture should have been in the fedding
thread.


----------



## Heyyou (Jun 15, 2010)

looked like a suicide bomber just unloaded...


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 15, 2010)

Madrid Marinara: Still the best tomato sauce since 1857, now with more drunk guy, feet flavor


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 15, 2010)

"Don't Mind Us, We're just here trying to cure our skunk stink"


Or, referencing the man in googles and shorts.

"Oh Man, I sucked at dodgeball, and now they use exploding tomatoes!?"



"Yay! It's raining red! The goths would be so happy. I think I'll do a jig for them"


----------



## Mathias (Jun 15, 2010)

Dromond said:


> This is not really a game, more of a fun activity. Each day (or so) I will post a picture with the original caption below it. The idea is for each responder to put their own caption to the photo. Make it funny, ironic, sarcastic, it's your choice. Before the next round begins, I will choose what I feel is the best caption and rep the person who posted it. Simple!
> 
> Ready... set... CAPTION!
> 
> ...



"What the FU-" **BOOOOM**


----------



## Christov (Jun 16, 2010)

Turns out exploding a ham was pretty fun after all.


----------



## Dromond (Jun 16, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> Madrid Marinara: Still the best tomato sauce since 1857, now with more drunk guy, feet flavor



We've got a winner!

Today's caption contest:

View attachment capt.d1d33865e14d42b8b5fb0de9a60b4d93-b8bd107213aa4e03a8cbb7d90584d889-0.jpg


Actual caption: _Flames shoot up from the 'King of King's' statue of Jesus Christ standing outside of Solid Rock Church in Monroe, Ohio in the early morning hours of Tuesday, June 15, 2010. The six-story-tall statue of Jesus with his arms raised along a highway was struck by lightning in a thunderstorm Monday night, June 14, 2010 around 11:15 p.m. and burned to the ground, police said._


----------



## imfree (Jun 16, 2010)

Dromond said:


> We've got a winner!
> 
> ...snipped new contest...



You picked the winner well, Guy.:bow:


----------



## imfree (Jun 16, 2010)

Dromond said:


> We've got a winner!
> 
> Today's caption contest:
> 
> ...



Caption: I'll Take That As A Yes.

* 'Cuz the fire looks like a "Y".


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 16, 2010)

Dromond said:


> We've got a winner!
> 
> Today's caption contest:
> 
> ...


Just moments after God's response to his son's coming out interpretive dance to Village People's YMCA.


----------



## Dromond (Jun 16, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Just moments after God's response to his son's coming out interpretive dance to Village People's YMCA.



This will be a tough one to top!


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 16, 2010)

"God is really an Atheist"


----------



## Fat Brian (Jun 16, 2010)

Apparently Jesus wasn't very well grounded.


----------



## Paquito (Jun 16, 2010)

EDIT: Didn't see the commentary at the bottom.

They must not have a good father-son relationship.


----------



## Fat Brian (Jun 17, 2010)

Here's a song about the statue, the thing was a pale yellow color before it became a black charry color and inspired this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sQZGGNx3zY


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 17, 2010)

Fat Brian said:


> Apparently Jesus wasn't very well grounded.


Hahahahahahaaha. This has to win!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 17, 2010)

"Whoops, My Bad. I thought you said 'Got a light?' "

"I thought you wanted to sparkle like edward cullen!" 

"Yeah, that's what you GET for talking to the crazy ones. "

"SMOKING:..Even Jesus learned his lesson"


----------



## Lamia (Jun 17, 2010)

"hands up who's on fire?"


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 17, 2010)

come on baby, light my fire

or 

The immaculate combustion


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 17, 2010)

"Irony. A Bitch to you, funny to everyone else"


----------



## BoomSnap (Jun 17, 2010)

"The BP company picnic ended in tragedy"


----------



## imfree (Jun 17, 2010)

Fat Brian said:


> Apparently Jesus wasn't very well grounded.



Hahaha!, that was good!

*High elevation, well-grounded conductive 
objects actually attract lightning best.


----------



## Dromond (Jun 17, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Just moments after God's response to his son's coming out interpretive dance to Village People's YMCA.





Fat Brian said:


> Apparently Jesus wasn't very well grounded.





chicken legs said:


> The immaculate combustion



You guys are making this tough on me. All the above are worthy of winning, but there can be only one. The winner, by a razor thin margin, is chicken legs!


----------



## Dromond (Jun 17, 2010)

View attachment r883031117.jpg


_Men practice Vovinam at the Vovinam Martial Arts Academy in the southern Indian city of Hyderabad June 14, 2010. Dozens of students at the academy practice Vovinam, the Vietnamese martial art that emphasizes self-defence, health and personal development._


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 17, 2010)

Dromond said:


> You guys are making this tough on me. All the above are worthy of winning, but there can be only one. The winner, by a razor thin margin, is chicken legs!




YAYYYYYYY...thanks:happy::happy: joy joy


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 17, 2010)

ZIRRRRTTT!

or 

Hyderabad's best dance crew


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 17, 2010)

Why can't I see the pic???


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 17, 2010)

"Try 3 Gum, the cheaper alternative to 5"


----------



## Paquito (Jun 17, 2010)

go go POWER RANGERS


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 18, 2010)

"YES! We -ARE- The Jackie Chan Cult, how could you tell?"

"Currently channeling our inner-chan. Away with you!"


----------



## Lamia (Jun 18, 2010)

"The flying crotch kickers dazzle crowd"


----------



## Vespertine (Jun 18, 2010)

zomg is that a spider??!!!


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 18, 2010)

Blue Man Group! Now with more Chi!


----------



## imfree (Jun 18, 2010)

Dromond said:


> View attachment 81053
> 
> 
> _Men practice Vovinam at the Vovinam Martial Arts Academy in the southern Indian city of Hyderabad June 14, 2010. Dozens of students at the academy practice Vovinam, the Vietnamese martial art that emphasizes self-defence, health and personal development._




Boy's Shock Machine Sends Men Flying!


----------



## Dromond (Jun 18, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Why can't I see the pic???



That's very strange. The pic is an attachment, so you should be able to see it.

Again, I'm having a tough time deciding. Even so, I've picked a winner and it's PamelaLois! Rep is on it's way!


----------



## Dromond (Jun 18, 2010)

View attachment capt.4823b70247b4435db4a3203f2e2bead4-f62f8703235f4c0da7d19b808c20fd08-0.jpg


_ British football fans react after watching their team miss a goal while watching their FIFA World Cup 2010 soccer match against the United States at the Isle of Wight Festival 2010 in Newport, England, Saturday, June 12, 2010_


----------



## escapist (Jun 18, 2010)

_Thousands of atheist onlookers react when they see the heavens part, and a gigantic floating breast in the sky; they realize God really is a woman...and that there really is a God! _


----------



## imfree (Jun 18, 2010)

escapist said:


> _Thousands of atheist onlookers react when they see the heavens part, and a gigantic floating breast in the sky; they realize God really is a woman...and that there really is a God! _



Oh-my, woo-hoo!, Dromond, what
do you think?


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 18, 2010)

Dromond said:


> That's very strange. The pic is an attachment, so you should be able to see it.
> 
> Again, I'm having a tough time deciding. Even so, I've picked a winner and it's PamelaLois! Rep is on it's way!


Damn! I had a good one too......


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 18, 2010)

Dromond said:


> View attachment 81094
> 
> 
> _ British football fans react after watching their team miss a goal while watching their FIFA World Cup 2010 soccer match against the United States at the Isle of Wight Festival 2010 in Newport, England, Saturday, June 12, 2010_


God sez Chickendance!!! HA HA! I DIDN'T SAY SIMON!!! KABOOOOOM SUCKAS!!!!


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm going to try my fart caption again..lol


ZRRRRRTTTT


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 18, 2010)

Fans react to the singing of the Turkish National Anthem sung by Yoko Ono 
at the opening ceremony of The Kumquat International Festival held this year at Lycoming County Fairgrounds in Blue Balls Pennsylvainia:doh:


----------



## mango (Jun 18, 2010)

*The congregation of virgins tremble in fear at the coming of the 'sexpocalypse'.*


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 18, 2010)

The picture says it all. Contestants at Busch Gardens record breaking event for the Worlds Largest Beer Chug when notified that ALL the bathrooms and portajohns were out of commission.


----------



## escapist (Jun 18, 2010)

escapist said:


> _Thousands of atheist onlookers react when they see the heavens part, and a gigantic floating breast in the sky; they realize God really is a woman...and that there really is a God! _



Tell me I'm not the only one who can see the woman 3 on the left in the background laughing her butt off though?


----------



## Dromond (Jun 18, 2010)

imfree said:


> Oh-my, woo-hoo!, Dromond, what
> do you think?



I think it gives a whole new meaning to the "land of milk and honey."


----------



## Fat Brian (Jun 18, 2010)

" Dave tries to pop a zit on his neck while the rest of the crowd is distracted."


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 18, 2010)

Dromond said:


> View attachment 81094
> 
> 
> _ British football fans react after watching their team miss a goal while watching their FIFA World Cup 2010 soccer match against the United States at the Isle of Wight Festival 2010 in Newport, England, Saturday, June 12, 2010_



Basement Nerds...

there are some that just should avoid going public! 



btw Dromond.. I would give you rep (if I could...arghhh) for a great "game" hip hip hooray! 

someone please get him for me...thanks


----------



## escapist (Jun 18, 2010)

Dromond said:


> I think it gives a whole new meaning to the "land of milk and honey."



Heheh I was thinking the same thing....does that mean I win?


----------



## Dromond (Jun 19, 2010)

I can't get that "gigantic floating breast" image out of my brain, so escapist wins.

I also want to take a moment to thank everyone who have told me how much they are enjoying the contest.  You folks are the ones who make it fun!


----------



## Dromond (Jun 19, 2010)

View attachment chinese-sculpture-baby.jpg


_A visitor photographed the sculpture Nude No. 2&#8243; by Chinas artist Mu Boyan at the Hong Kong International Art Fair in Hong Kong Wednesday. (Kin Cheung/Associated Press) May 13, 2009_


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 19, 2010)

This is a WTF moment.


----------



## imfree (Jun 19, 2010)

Dromond said:


> ...Attch snipped....
> 
> _A visitor photographed the sculpture Nude No. 2&#8243; by Chinas artist Mu Boyan at the Hong Kong International Art Fair in Hong Kong Wednesday. (Kin Cheung/Associated Press) May 13, 2009_



"Lovely From Behind"


----------



## escapist (Jun 19, 2010)

Analyst confirm, even among Giants the "Myth" of Asian men holds true!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 19, 2010)

"The longer it's up on your screen? The Longer your brain cells kill themselves in confusion."


----------



## Fat Brian (Jun 19, 2010)

Superman's wife has a big job on her hands at diaper changing time.

The latest in personal care midgets hard at work.


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 19, 2010)

Bend over say ahh this won't hurt a bit


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 19, 2010)

Dromond said:


> That's very strange. The pic is an attachment, so you should be able to see it.
> 
> Again, I'm having a tough time deciding. Even so, I've picked a winner and it's PamelaLois! Rep is on it's way!



YAY, Thanks!!!


----------



## Lamia (Jun 20, 2010)

"The new Swiffer can get into those hard to reach places"


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 20, 2010)

Don't worry my son. The man from Roto-Router will be here soon


----------



## Dromond (Jun 20, 2010)

Lamia said:


> "The new Swiffer can get into those hard to reach places"



We have a winnah!

Honorable mention goes out to Your Plump Princess and imfree, who have participated in every round so far. 

Edit: ARRRGH! I can't rep Lamia! Someone help me out here, please!


----------



## Dromond (Jun 20, 2010)

View attachment capt.photo_1276645229753-1-0.jpg


_A visitor walks inside a polythene sculpture during the press day prior to the opening of Basel's Art 41 fair._


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 20, 2010)

"Where is the bathroom in this thing"

You are now entering the Twilight Zone


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 20, 2010)

I don't know why I can see everyone's attachment/pictures but yours but I guess I can't play.


----------



## IrishBard (Jun 20, 2010)

"after using cilit bang, the london underground services were never the same again."


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 20, 2010)

"Man Trapped in Oversized Hamster Tube"


----------



## Linda (Jun 20, 2010)

Is anybody in here???


----------



## FinagleBroth (Jun 20, 2010)

Such a wonderful "Life as a Straw" exhibit.


----------



## imfree (Jun 20, 2010)

Dromond said:


> View attachment 81225
> 
> 
> _A visitor walks inside a polythene sculpture during the press day prior to the opening of Basel's Art 41 fair._



Tony?, Doug?, you've GOT to be in here, somewhere?

Time Tunnel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFgMGvFhGQY


----------



## Fat Brian (Jun 20, 2010)

Mark explores the "Human Hamster" exhibit.


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 20, 2010)

" Hello HAL, Did they teach you a song when they programmed you?"
"Yes Dave."
" Could you sing it for me now?"
" Sure Dave. 99 bottles of beer on the wall......."


----------



## frankman (Jun 20, 2010)

Alternative birthing experiences.


----------



## Paquito (Jun 20, 2010)

and I thought I was loose...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 21, 2010)

Dromond said:


> View attachment 81225
> 
> 
> _A visitor walks inside a polythene sculpture during the press day prior to the opening of Basel's Art 41 fair._



When Joe's boss told him to get his head out of his own ass, it turned out to be a longer trip than Joe had anticipated.


----------



## Dromond (Jun 21, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I don't know why I can see everyone's attachment/pictures but yours but I guess I can't play.



That is damned strange. I will stop attaching pics and start hot linking. I've got a flickr account I never use. Time to start using it.


----------



## Dromond (Jun 21, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> When Joe's boss told him to get his head out of his own ass, it turned out to be a longer trip than Joe had anticipated.



We have a winner! Congratulations, and your rep is in the mail!


----------



## Dromond (Jun 21, 2010)

Trying a new method of posting pics.







_Miley Cyrus performs in Central Park, on ABC's "Good Morning America" show, in New York, Friday, June 18, 2010._


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 21, 2010)

"A Riot Broke out when Zombie-Cyrus attacked fans at her latest performance"


----------



## imfree (Jun 21, 2010)

Dromond said:


> Trying a new method of posting pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Two Humans, Inseperatably Entangled


----------



## Linda (Jun 21, 2010)

Dromond said:


> Trying a new method of posting pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Woohooo! Doing body shots on GMA! Look at me now Daddy!


----------



## Paquito (Jun 21, 2010)

This is how rednecks introduce themselves.


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 21, 2010)

The three legged Siamese twins Sara and Lee Kowalski are shown performing their hit song Nothing can Keep us Apart at the In & Out Washeteria in Slippery Rock Georgia for the lunch crowd.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 22, 2010)

Gaultier and Target announce their new Miley-Cyriously-and-Cyriously fashion line which includes detachable friends. Also coming up: Econo-packs and Mini-Samplers including a Verne Troyer limited edition collectible.


----------



## Dromond (Jun 22, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> "A Riot Broke out when Zombie-Cyrus attacked fans at her latest performance"



We have a winner!


----------



## Dromond (Jun 22, 2010)

Make that Winner of Round Seven... :doh:

Now for round eight:






_James Honanie, of the Flagstaff Hot Shots, removes fuel from the path of the Schultz Fire Monday, June 21, 2010 in Flagstaff, Ariz. More than 300 firefighters are battling the Northern Arizona blaze. (AP Photo/Matt York)_


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 22, 2010)

Dromond said:


> Make that Winner of Round Seven... :doh:
> 
> Now for round eight:
> 
> ...


Round-up is for sissies. It's Miller Time!!!


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 22, 2010)

:bow: The Village People announce a new improved Pryotechnic Show for their Summer Tour starting The 4th of July at Yosemite National Forest:bow:


----------



## imfree (Jun 22, 2010)

Dromond said:


> Make that Winner of Round Seven... :doh:
> 
> Now for round eight:
> 
> ...



No Way My Saw Leaked THIS much gas!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 22, 2010)

ZOMG! Yay! I won?! <3 *_Glee_*

I thought I'd lost my witt for a bit.
[Random Rhyming, Kupo?]


..You know they only took his picture THEN because "Chicks like pictures of guys standing by flames".


----------



## Fat Brian (Jun 22, 2010)

As the Zombie invasion intensifies Johnny makes sure his chainsaw is never too far away.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 22, 2010)

Okay...I have to submit a second one---

HOTDOGS OR HAMBURGERS???? (Whoever said 'rare' is screwed)


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 22, 2010)

Dromond said:


> Make that Winner of Round Seven... :doh:
> 
> Now for round eight:
> 
> ...



you've been frightened by Jason...

you've been terrorized by Freddy... 

but your heart will stop beating completely, when you encounter...

BOB!!!

Coming this Halloween to a forest near you! booowahahahahahaha


----------



## Fat Brian (Jun 22, 2010)

I am the firestarter, terrific firestarter.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 22, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> you've been frightened by Jason...
> 
> you've been terrorized by Freddy...
> 
> ...


Who wants a flaming shish-kaBOB? ME! ME!!! I DO!!! I DO!!!


----------



## Linda (Jun 23, 2010)

Dromond said:


> Make that Winner of Round Seven... :doh:
> 
> Now for round eight:



Screw the bow and arrow. Who needs a gun? This is extreme deer hunting Biotches!!


----------



## Paquito (Jun 23, 2010)

KILL IT WITH FIRE k?


----------



## frankman (Jun 23, 2010)

"Moments before the world's most dangerous chainsaw/torch juggling trick went south"


----------



## Dromond (Jun 23, 2010)

Fat Brian said:


> As the Zombie invasion intensifies Johnny makes sure his chainsaw is never too far away.



Everything is better with zombies.


----------



## Dromond (Jun 23, 2010)

My apologies for getting to this so late.







_Anthony Le, left, rides an escalator in his homemade "War Machine" costume outside E3 Expo, the premier North American trade show for the video game industry, Monday, June 14, 2010, in Los Angeles. Although he doesn't have a pass to the industry-only show, the fan drove 20 hours from Colorado to "be here in the spirit of video games." (AP Photo/Adam Lau)_


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 23, 2010)

"Robo-Cops Younger Brother was spotted today. The sight was just too much for some, who turned away in fear. Others looked on in sheer awe"


----------



## Fat Brian (Jun 23, 2010)

Why waste all that energy flying around the mall when there are these conveniently located escalators.

An escalator can never be out of order, it can only become stairs. The sign should read "Escalator temporarily stairs, sorry for the convenience."


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 24, 2010)

Jabba the Hut will reward me greatly when I capture the renegade 
Hand Solo. I only wonder when I ask his whereabouts I get directed to these 
X-Rated Movie theaters in Shopping Malls?


----------



## imfree (Jun 24, 2010)

Dromond said:


> My apologies for getting to this so late.
> 
> ...snipped img...
> 
> _Anthony Le, left, rides an escalator in his homemade "War Machine" costume outside E3 Expo, the premier North American trade show for the video game industry, Monday, June 14, 2010, in Los Angeles. Although he doesn't have a pass to the industry-only show, the fan drove 20 hours from Colorado to "be here in the spirit of video games." (AP Photo/Adam Lau)_



Damn!, Hans blew up our ship again!


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jun 24, 2010)

Staring at this escalator, shocked and terrified, a young passerby screamed, "What were you thinking in pairing those pink shoes with that crazy-ass floral print?"


----------



## frankman (Jun 24, 2010)

At the mall to pick up chicks, Anthony thinks his suit is going to get him laid.

Reality is sometimes funnier than captions.


----------



## firefly (Jun 24, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> Staring at this escalator, shocked and terrified, a young passerby screamed, "What were you thinking in pairing those pink shoes with that crazy-ass floral print?"



Thanks - you made my day! :bow:


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 24, 2010)

Its the new "Mall Cop 2000"


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 24, 2010)

Dromond said:


> My apologies for getting to this so late.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fashion Don'ts and Don'ts.


----------



## Linda (Jun 24, 2010)

Dromond said:


> My apologies for getting to this so late.





Dorothy said the oil can was this way but I think she lied!!


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 24, 2010)

Dromond said:


> My apologies for getting to this so late.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just another day at the double decker Wal-mart!


----------



## Paquito (Jun 24, 2010)

On my way to Hot Topic to buy some Invader Zim stickers for my armor.


----------



## Dromond (Jun 25, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> Staring at this escalator, shocked and terrified, a young passerby screamed, "What were you thinking in pairing those pink shoes with that crazy-ass floral print?"



I laughed. Out loud. Winner!

Edit: can someone please help me out and rep mcbeth for me? Darn rep system, anyway.


----------



## Dromond (Jun 25, 2010)

_People demonstrate in the streets of the French southern city of Toulouse. A mass strike against the French government's plan to raise the retirement age disrupted transport and shut down schools on Thursday, with unions saying millions of protestors took to the streets. _


----------



## Fat Brian (Jun 25, 2010)

Granny can't do the splits quite like she used to.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 25, 2010)

As if she were STILL Flag Girl for the drag racers, grandma shows these youngsters just how it's done!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 25, 2010)

Dromond said:


> I laughed. Out loud. Winner!
> 
> Edit: can someone please help me out and rep mcbeth for me? Darn rep system, anyway.


 Repped!


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jun 25, 2010)

Dromond said:


> I laughed. Out loud. Winner!
> 
> Edit: can someone please help me out and rep mcbeth for me? Darn rep system, anyway.





Your Plump Princess said:


> Repped!



Cool! Thanks


----------



## frankman (Jun 25, 2010)

"... And by planting this flag here, we will henceforth be known not as France, but as Rouge!"


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 25, 2010)

AARP cheerleader

This is sponsored by Bengay


----------



## imfree (Jun 25, 2010)

Dromond said:


> ...snipped img...
> 
> _People demonstrate in the streets of the French southern city of Toulouse. A mass strike against the French government's plan to raise the retirement age disrupted transport and shut down schools on Thursday, with unions saying millions of protestors took to the streets. _



DON'T NEED NO ROCKIN' CHAIR!


----------



## frankman (Jun 25, 2010)

"I want to, I want to, I want to, I really really really want to zigzag Ah"


----------



## isamarie69 (Jun 25, 2010)

Dromond said:


> _People demonstrate in the streets of the French southern city of Toulouse. A mass strike against the French government's plan to raise the retirement age disrupted transport and shut down schools on Thursday, with unions saying millions of protestors took to the streets. _



Gentlemen start your scooters!


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 25, 2010)

Good Day Ladies & Gentlemen for the 6th walking of the Pacemaker 500

The winner of todays 500 foot race gets a free hip replacement.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jun 25, 2010)

Dromond said:


>



Dispatch did in fact receive a call concerning the Flagpole Granny holding up the corner of 7th and Main, but they didn't want to believe it...


----------



## Dromond (Jun 26, 2010)

frankman said:


> "I want to, I want to, I want to, I really really really want to zigzag Ah"



So this is the unknown Spice Girl, "Old Spice?"

Sorry. I could not help myself.

Reps to you!


----------



## Dromond (Jun 26, 2010)

_In this photo taken Thursday, June 24, 2010, Melissa Koopman, of Carlyle, Ill., keeps her cool despite the Chilean rose hair tarantula making its way down her face. 'Serengeti Steve' Ceriotti, of St. Louis, Mo., owner of the arachnid, was at Messiah Lutheran Church in Carlyle with his 'Reptile Experience' program, for the summer reading festival put on by Case-Halstead Library in Carlyle. (AP Photo/Centralia Sentinel, Bryan Hunt)_


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 26, 2010)

"Honey, I know you like to do everything around the house yourself, but I don't think your natural pest control methods are working."


----------



## Linda (Jun 26, 2010)

Dromond said:


>




Close your eyes! It's tricky to pop these spider pimples.


----------



## imfree (Jun 26, 2010)

Dromond said:


> _In this photo taken Thursday, June 24, 2010, Melissa Koopman, of Carlyle, Ill., keeps her cool despite the Chilean rose hair tarantula making its way down her face. 'Serengeti Steve' Ceriotti, of St. Louis, Mo., owner of the arachnid, was at Messiah Lutheran Church in Carlyle with his 'Reptile Experience' program, for the summer reading festival put on by Case-Halstead Library in Carlyle. (AP Photo/Centralia Sentinel, Bryan Hunt)_



Caption:Spigrane Sufferer

Possibly: SpiderMom


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 26, 2010)

Spiderman's soon to be new sidekick


----------



## Fat Brian (Jun 26, 2010)

There are very few practitioners of Freuds lesser known "spider touch" therapy methods.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jun 26, 2010)

Against all evidence to the contrary, Janet still believes that her program for training spiders to be beauticians will eventually work.


----------



## Vespertine (Jun 26, 2010)

Conclusion: newly patented spideyepatch tricky to keep in place. Also, market niche is smaller than expected.


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 26, 2010)

These new barrettes are all the rage in Japan!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jun 26, 2010)

She had already tried the Beehive Hairstyle, but she wanted more flair than that...


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 26, 2010)

Halloween Hair Piece goes wayward as the plastic spider turned out to be real: Film at 10


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 26, 2010)

Dromond said:


> _In this photo taken Thursday, June 24, 2010, Melissa Koopman, of Carlyle, Ill., keeps her cool despite the Chilean rose hair tarantula making its way down her face. 'Serengeti Steve' Ceriotti, of St. Louis, Mo., owner of the arachnid, was at Messiah Lutheran Church in Carlyle with his 'Reptile Experience' program, for the summer reading festival put on by Case-Halstead Library in Carlyle. (AP Photo/Centralia Sentinel, Bryan Hunt)_



It's a brain sucker....starving to death!!!


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 26, 2010)

Yes, I wanted a realistic Spider tattoo.....ON MY BACK!!!! not my Brow!!!:doh:


----------



## mango (Jun 26, 2010)

*The latest alternative to botox injections to rid your forehead of those unseemly frown lines...
TARANTULA SPIDER BITES!

You'll have no more wrinkles for the rest of your life!!**



*Side effects may include swollen face and venom poisoning which may lead to shortened life expectancy (2-3 hours).


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jun 27, 2010)

mango said:


> *The latest alternative to botox injections to rid your forehead of those unseemly frown lines...
> TARANTULA SPIDER BITES!
> 
> You'll have no more wrinkles for the rest of your life!!**
> ...



What's funny is I could actually imagine seeing that on FB add or Google, one of the obliviously obvious fake ads.


----------



## Dromond (Jun 27, 2010)

mango said:


> *The latest alternative to botox injections to rid your forehead of those unseemly frown lines...
> TARANTULA SPIDER BITES!
> 
> You'll have no more wrinkles for the rest of your life!!**
> ...



Winner! :bow:


----------



## Dromond (Jun 27, 2010)

_An artist performs during an annual fire festival in the Ukrainian capital Kiev June 12, 2010. The festival, which is in its fourth year, showcases fire art performances from June 11 to 13._


----------



## Fat Brian (Jun 27, 2010)

This example of new Extreme Mime techniques is "Man in a Burning Box".


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 27, 2010)

Dromond said:


> _An artist performs during an annual fire festival in the Ukrainian capital Kiev June 12, 2010. The festival, which is in its fourth year, showcases fire art performances from June 11 to 13._



..When she said I'd spend the evening in her hot, hot box this isn't quite what I had in mind!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jun 27, 2010)

Dromond said:


>



Sharkbait, Ooh ha ha!


----------



## Szombathy (Jun 27, 2010)

A totally new interpretation of "square dancing"....


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 27, 2010)

:shocked: Freddy Krueger :shocked: "Welcome to my Nightmare....You should have seen what I did to the Chainsaw Juggler!"


----------



## frankman (Jun 27, 2010)

"The special hell geometry teachers end up in."


----------



## imfree (Jun 27, 2010)

Dromond said:


> _An artist performs during an annual fire festival in the Ukrainian capital Kiev June 12, 2010. The festival, which is in its fourth year, showcases fire art performances from June 11 to 13._



VLF Loop Receiving Lightning Directly 
(Do not attempt at home-you could
be injured or killed!)


----------



## Paquito (Jun 27, 2010)

I remember when Go-Go dancers were just kept in simple cages...


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 27, 2010)

Here we show the ANTI-Ice Cube. In Giant Form.


----------



## Dromond (Jun 28, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> ..When she said I'd spend the evening in her hot, hot box this isn't quite what I had in mind!



:bow: You win, but I can't rep you. Someone rep her for me, please!


----------



## NoWayOut (Jun 28, 2010)

Wait, what happened to the Palin shot?


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 28, 2010)

...Yeah, and all the comments on it? D:


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 28, 2010)

Well.....that was wierd


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 28, 2010)

Totally weird. What the heck?


----------



## Fat Brian (Jun 28, 2010)

No political posting in the Lounge. That could have gotten contentious so its gone.


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 28, 2010)

SELF EDIT: Ok, no politics, got ya


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 28, 2010)

Ah, I had a sneaking suspicion that was partly why..
-Dances around waiting for new picture to comment on-  I love this thread!


----------



## Dromond (Jun 28, 2010)

Let that be a lesson to me. :blush:

*scurries to find a new pic*


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 28, 2010)

Yes, Dromond, you naughty poster! Secretly Trying to stir up trouble, are you? 
*I won't tell *


----------



## Dromond (Jun 28, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Yes, Dromond, you naughty poster! Secretly Trying to stir up trouble, are you?
> *I won't tell *



Be nice to me! I was a lurker for ages, I don't know all the rules yet! :sad:


----------



## Dromond (Jun 28, 2010)

_"Icky" a Chinese Crested, is held by owner Jon Adler of Sacramento, Calif., during the World's Ugliest Dog Contest Friday, June 25, 2010, in Petaluma, Calif. (AP Photo/Ben Margot)_


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 28, 2010)

"The winner of this years _Most Clever Rat Disguise_ Poses proudly"


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 28, 2010)

Dromond said:


> Be nice to me! I was a lurker for ages, I don't know all the rules yet! :sad:


 "Ignorance is no excuse for breaking da lawz of t3h intarwebz. " 

Remember! ..da intarwebz b srs biness.


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 28, 2010)

For Season 3 of Hollywood Ink shop mascot Pepe Le Poop is being prepped for his seventh & eighth Tattoos, "Born to Bite Mailmen" and " You'd be angry too if you were neutered!"


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jun 28, 2010)

Harold turns his head away in embarrassment over his owner's endless self-promoting photo ops.


----------



## Linda (Jun 28, 2010)

Serious Fred! You can NOT rock the MoHawk like I do.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jun 28, 2010)

When asked how he survived such a grueling encounter with the weedwhipper, the Chihuahua smiled, laughed to himself, and said, "You should see the Cat!"


----------



## frankman (Jun 29, 2010)

"A particularly powerful incentive for the use of birth control."


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 29, 2010)

"We're bad to the bone"


----------



## isamarie69 (Jun 29, 2010)

Dromond said:


> _"Icky" a Chinese Crested, is held by owner Jon Adler of Sacramento, Calif., during the World's Ugliest Dog Contest Friday, June 25, 2010, in Petaluma, Calif. (AP Photo/Ben Margot)_



Hey Im crazy dog for a hand! Now give me some candaaay. 
(in my best Adam Sandler voice)


----------



## NoWayOut (Jun 29, 2010)

Man, that's weak that the Palin one got deleted. I'm as conservative as they come, and I had no problem with it.

Caption: "You come onto my property, this is what you'll look like when I finish with you!"


----------



## Fat Brian (Jun 29, 2010)

Winners of the Homeless Mans Best Friend pairs division.


----------



## Dromond (Jun 29, 2010)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> When asked how he survived such a grueling encounter with the weedwhipper, the Chihuahua smiled, laughed to himself, and said, "You should see the Cat!"



It's lucky 13 for Blackjack_Jeeves! Your rep is in the mail!


----------



## Dromond (Jun 29, 2010)

_A retired Saudi Arabian teacher Al Khelaiw Ali Abdullah jokes with journalist as he waits for his trial inside a court fence at South Jakarta's court, Monday, June 28, 2010. An Indonesian court says a retired Saudi Arabian teacher did not finance last year's attacks on two luxury hotels.(AP Photo/Irwin Ferdiansyah)_


----------



## Fat Brian (Jun 29, 2010)

Saddam Hussein tries to plead insanity before his war crimes trial.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 29, 2010)

Dromond said:


> _A retired Saudi Arabian teacher Al Khelaiw Ali Abdullah jokes with journalist as he waits for his trial inside a court fence at South Jakarta's court, Monday, June 28, 2010. An Indonesian court says a retired Saudi Arabian teacher did not finance last year's attacks on two luxury hotels.(AP Photo/Irwin Ferdiansyah)_


As new fish, Mahmood's first week in prison was to come up with and facilitate creative solutions for the chronic toilet paper shortage.


----------



## Linda (Jun 29, 2010)

Na-na na-na naaaa-na. 

You thought you could out smart me! I swallowed the key to this prison cell and after a few days ...

Well let's just say a "brown" key will set me free.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 29, 2010)

"In Hopes of winning the staring contest, and his freedom, the man attempts to mindfuck his opponent."


----------



## escapist (Jun 29, 2010)

"Study conducted on prisoners proves that tongue lengthening operations fail to increase attractiveness."


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jun 29, 2010)

Cheshire Cat, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 29, 2010)

" See Evil, Hear Evil, Taste Evil.........hmmm tastes like chicken!"


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey guys, can you get me into the Witness Protection Program? I could be in a Kiss cover band, see????


----------



## imfree (Jun 29, 2010)

Dromond said:


> ...snipped unrelated text...



Poster Child For Bad Prison Food


----------



## Lovelyone (Jun 29, 2010)

Dromond said:


>



You put me in jail..I put a hex on you, bitches!


----------



## Fat Brian (Jun 29, 2010)

Prisoners tries to explain to warden the face his dog made when he came home.


----------



## NoWayOut (Jun 29, 2010)

I've got to get this face just right for the prison talent show next week!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 29, 2010)

Dromond said:


> _A retired Saudi Arabian teacher Al Khelaiw Ali Abdullah jokes with journalist as he waits for his trial inside a court fence at South Jakarta's court, Monday, June 28, 2010. An Indonesian court says a retired Saudi Arabian teacher did not finance last year's attacks on two luxury hotels.(AP Photo/Irwin Ferdiansyah)_



Doesn't matter if my peen is small when my tongue is this long.....


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 29, 2010)

Forced to watch "The Christmas Story" multiple times as punishment, Baboo was constantly reliving Ralphie's "tongue stuck to the frozen pole" scene


----------



## frankman (Jun 30, 2010)

"See the bags under my eyes? I'm not getting any sleep; I'm forced to give head to 90% of my ward. I've got calluses on my tongue, man. On my Tongue!"


----------



## Dromond (Jun 30, 2010)

frankman said:


> "See the bags under my eyes? I'm not getting any sleep; I'm forced to give head to 90% of my ward. I've got calluses on my tongue, man. On my Tongue!"



Da winnah!

I almost peed myself laughing. I swear.

And I'm out of rep. I'll get back to you when I can hand out rep again. *sigh*


----------



## Dromond (Jun 30, 2010)

_
This June 18, 2010 file photo shows park guests Jillian Woodworth, left, and Steven Hopke as they try Butterbeer at the grand opening of the Wizarding World of Harry Potter at Universal Orlando theme park in Orlando, Fla. (AP Photo/John Raoux, FILE)_


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 30, 2010)

"Butterbeer? This is more like Yaks piss! Did they give me a cold glass of thera-flu?"


----------



## frankman (Jun 30, 2010)

Thank you, thank you! :bow: The real props go to Dromond of course, for providing the strange pics (where _do_ you find them?). Anyway, today's caption:

"Surprise: no alcohol."


----------



## Dromond (Jun 30, 2010)

frankman said:


> Thank you, thank you! :bow: The real props go to Dromond of course, for providing the strange pics (where _do_ you find them?).



I will never reveal my secrets. NEVER, I tell you!

Oh and, now that I can give out rep again I still can't rep you.

SOMEBODY REP THIS MAN FOR ME, PLEASE!!!


----------



## cinnamitch (Jun 30, 2010)

Little did Jillian and Steven know that the butterbeer they were drinking was just another plot devised by Paula Deen to achieve world domination


----------



## Linda (Jun 30, 2010)

Dromond said:


> I will never reveal my secrets. NEVER, I tell you!
> 
> Oh and, now that I can give out rep again I still can't rep you.
> 
> SOMEBODY REP THIS MAN FOR ME, PLEASE!!!



I got him for you.


----------



## Dromond (Jun 30, 2010)

Linda said:


> I got him for you.



Thank you.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 30, 2010)

Dromond said:


> _
> This June 18, 2010 file photo shows park guests Jillian Woodworth, left, and Steven Hopke as they try Butterbeer at the grand opening of the Wizarding World of Harry Potter at Universal Orlando theme park in Orlando, Fla. (AP Photo/John Raoux, FILE)_



Jizz....tastes great and less filling


----------



## Dromond (Jul 1, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> "Butterbeer? This is more like Yaks piss! Did they give me a cold glass of thera-flu?"



You win!

But I can't rep you. Curse the rep gods!

Can somebody help me out, please?


----------



## Dromond (Jul 1, 2010)

_A racegoer wears an ornate hat featuring London landmarks Big Ben, the London Eye and the Gherkin, on the third day of the Royal Ascot horse racing meeting at Ascot, England , Thursday, June, 17, 2010. The third day is also known as 'Ladies Day' and is the traditional high point for fashion at Ascot.(AP Photo/Alastair Grant )_


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 1, 2010)

YAY I got that one. 


...Ohmygod, that's a hat?


----------



## chicken legs (Jul 1, 2010)

Ginormous Couture Hats.....dare to look completely (dramatic pause)... goofy.


----------



## nitewriter (Jul 1, 2010)

Leslie Townsend Crump, a member of the British Ladies Pro Golfers association at a news conference at Hastings by Sea announcing her latest sponsorship deal with the London Daily Gherkin, whose slogan is :bow:"When you're in a pickle grab our Gherkin!":bow:


----------



## frankman (Jul 1, 2010)

"Lady Gaga had a yard sale."


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 1, 2010)

Moments before the racegoer is tackled by a hooligan for not properly giving credit to St. Stephen's Tower.


----------



## frankman (Jul 1, 2010)

I just noticed the entire thing is made out of Lego's. I'm getting closer and closer to the source of your picture choice, Dromond. 

One day, one day...


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jul 1, 2010)

A kindergarten teacher who secretly hates all children holds their favorite toy above her head where they cannot reach it, and happily watches as they cry their eyes out.


----------



## imfree (Jul 1, 2010)

Dromond said:


> ...snipped hilarious IMG...
> 
> _A racegoer wears an ornate hat featuring London landmarks Big Ben, the London Eye and the Gherkin, on the third day of the Royal Ascot horse racing meeting at Ascot, England , Thursday, June, 17, 2010. The third day is also known as 'Ladies Day' and is the traditional high point for fashion at Ascot.(AP Photo/Alastair Grant )_



"Got My Thinkin' Cap On And My Cogs Are Turnin' "


----------



## Lovelyone (Jul 2, 2010)

Joyce was politely asked to leave LegoLand after attempting to make the miniature centerpiece toys her new fashion statement.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jul 2, 2010)

frankman said:


> "Lady Gaga had a yard sale."



:bow: :bow: :bow:

Great one.


----------



## Dromond (Jul 2, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> A kindergarten teacher who secretly hates all children holds their favorite toy above her head where they cannot reach it, and happily watches as they cry their eyes out.



I have a love of dark humor. Winner!


----------



## Dromond (Jul 2, 2010)

_File photo of former champion Takeru Kobayashi eating a hot dog in New York City in 2009. Kobayashi, Japanese former world hot dog-eating champion, hopes to compete in this year's July 4 contest in New York despite a contract row with the organizer, a report said Friday_


----------



## Linda (Jul 2, 2010)

So many weiners but only so much time. Now do like the good doctor says and "Open up and sah Ahhhh."


----------



## Fat Brian (Jul 2, 2010)

He can have all the wieners he wants of that size but if he says he needs them bigger it means he has a big wiener fetish.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 2, 2010)

Yoshi Hiroshima in training for Porn Your Ass Off........


----------



## frankman (Jul 2, 2010)

Hiro Nagasaki, the famous magician, baffled the audience by pulling a plate of hotdogs out of his mouth.


----------



## nitewriter (Jul 2, 2010)

Inspected by Number 4


----------



## Paquito (Jul 2, 2010)

Since he's not a fat woman, it's fine to do this in public.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jul 2, 2010)

no gag reflex helps...


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 3, 2010)

Easily sucking the sausages down, the man laughs, telling reporters "I take more meat down my throat for breakfast!".


----------



## Dromond (Jul 3, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Yoshi Hiroshima in training for Porn Your Ass Off........



We have a winner!! :bow:


----------



## Dromond (Jul 3, 2010)

_Janet Jackson performs on the first night of the 2010 Essence Music Festival at the Louisiana Superdome in New Orleans, Friday, July 2, 2010. (AP Photo/Chuck Cook)_


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 3, 2010)

Dromond said:


> We have a winner!! :bow:


Uh....we have a weiner...thank you....and I will take my weinings in grilled Sabrett's or Nathan's, then kyu.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 3, 2010)

Dromond said:


> _Janet Jackson performs on the first night of the 2010 Essence Music Festival at the Louisiana Superdome in New Orleans, Friday, July 2, 2010. (AP Photo/Chuck Cook)_


Miss Jackson warming up the audience....'So this guy comes along, and he shows me this magical book, which states that I absolutely positively do not need a penis this large..... right? I know....I know....SMH....'


----------



## frankman (Jul 3, 2010)

The hunchback of the Notre Dame is Marlon Brando in "Godfather the Musical". In theaters near you.


----------



## nitewriter (Jul 3, 2010)

Dromond said:


> _Janet Jackson performs on the first night of the 2010 Essence Music Festival at the Louisiana Superdome in New Orleans, Friday, July 2, 2010. (AP Photo/Chuck Cook)_



Janet Jackson proudly unveils her new His & Hers Clothing Line coming soon to a Wallmart near you


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 3, 2010)

Today I shall be channeling the spirit of Liza Minnelli!......Wait. What do you mean she's not dead?


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 3, 2010)

Janet Jackson and her imaginary Baby, Now preforming LIVE!


----------



## lucidbliss (Jul 4, 2010)

""does It Look Like I Can Stand And Sing In This Outfit...... And Why Is My Back Up Dancer Wearing A Vibrator Costume!!?"


----------



## lucidbliss (Jul 4, 2010)

Dromond said:


> _A racegoer wears an ornate hat featuring London landmarks Big Ben, the London Eye and the Gherkin, on the third day of the Royal Ascot horse racing meeting at Ascot, England , Thursday, June, 17, 2010. The third day is also known as 'Ladies Day' and is the traditional high point for fashion at Ascot.(AP Photo/Alastair Grant )_



Id really like that hat if certain snack cakes popped out of it at random times during the day


----------



## Dromond (Jul 4, 2010)

lucidbliss said:


> ""does It Look Like I Can Stand And Sing In This Outfit...... And Why Is My Back Up Dancer Wearing A Vibrator Costume!!?"



You win! Congratulations! Your rep is in the mail.


----------



## Dromond (Jul 4, 2010)

_Taisto Miettinen and Kristiina Haapalainen of Finland compete during the Wife-carrying World Championships in Sonkajärvi, central Finland. Finland for the second year in a row took first place at the annual Wife-Carrying World Championships held in the central Finnish town of Sonkajaervi, organisers said Saturday. (AFP/LEHTIKUVA/Joonas Hukkanen)_


----------



## lucidbliss (Jul 4, 2010)

Dromond said:


> _Taisto Miettinen and Kristiina Haapalainen of Finland compete during the Wife-carrying World Championships in Sonkajärvi, central Finland. Finland for the second year in a row took first place at the annual Wife-Carrying World Championships held in the central Finnish town of Sonkajaervi, organisers said Saturday. (AFP/LEHTIKUVA/Joonas Hukkanen)_


*
FML this is the worst water birthing class everrrr!!*


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 4, 2010)

Dromond said:


> _Taisto Miettinen and Kristiina Haapalainen of Finland compete during the Wife-carrying World Championships in Sonkajärvi, central Finland. Finland for the second year in a row took first place at the annual Wife-Carrying World Championships held in the central Finnish town of Sonkajaervi, organisers said Saturday. (AFP/LEHTIKUVA/Joonas Hukkanen)_



They don't make life jackets quite like they used to!


----------



## lucidbliss (Jul 4, 2010)

msbard90 said:


> They don't make life jackets quite like they used to!



hahah too funny


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 4, 2010)

Dromond said:


> _Taisto Miettinen and Kristiina Haapalainen of Finland compete during the Wife-carrying World Championships in Sonkajärvi, central Finland. Finland for the second year in a row took first place at the annual Wife-Carrying World Championships held in the central Finnish town of Sonkajaervi, organisers said Saturday. (AFP/LEHTIKUVA/Joonas Hukkanen)_



Why are the hairs on the back of my neck standing up?


----------



## Paquito (Jul 4, 2010)

And they say romance is dead.


----------



## nitewriter (Jul 4, 2010)

Herb Flossmore of Opalika,Alabama braved last weeks Floodwaters to venture to the local Target, where there was a 50% off sale on Booty.


----------



## frankman (Jul 5, 2010)

Saint Christopher is branching out.


----------



## AuntHen (Jul 5, 2010)

This is what you do for sports when your country *doesn't *qualify for the World Cup!


----------



## Dromond (Jul 5, 2010)

msbard90 said:


> They don't make life jackets quite like they used to!



The winner! Your rep is on the way!


----------



## Dromond (Jul 5, 2010)

_Pons Kalex Moto2 rider Carmelo Morales of Spain crashes on the last lap of Catalunya's Grand Prix in Montmelo, near Barcelona July 4, 2010.
REUTERS/Albert Gea _


----------



## frankman (Jul 5, 2010)

"Round twenty"


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 5, 2010)

"Well, There goes any chance *I* had of breeding"


----------



## Linda (Jul 5, 2010)

Dirty Mouth? 

View attachment orbit_medium.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 5, 2010)

Evel Kanutless flawlessly performing his death defying dirt enema motorcycle triple sowcow......


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 5, 2010)

Dromond said:


>



Picture equals end result of Tiggy's every post. 
(Sadly, he has been reborn.) :doh:


----------



## Fat Brian (Jul 5, 2010)

"Well, ya had a day..."


----------



## nitewriter (Jul 6, 2010)

Dromond said:


> _Pons Kalex Moto2 rider Carmelo Morales of Spain crashes on the last lap of Catalunya's Grand Prix in Montmelo, near Barcelona July 4, 2010.
> REUTERS/Albert Gea _



Super Dave Osborn fails once again! this time trying to jump his motorcycle over 26 Schoolbuses. Last Month he tried to jump a schoolbus over 26 Motorcycles. Needless to say he is consistant.


----------



## Dromond (Jul 6, 2010)

The next picture will be delayed until tomorrow. Thank you for your patience and understanding. Or something.


----------



## Dromond (Jul 8, 2010)

Linda said:


> Dirty Mouth?



Da winnah! Subtle, yet funny.

After a two day holiday from picking out stupid pics, I am back in the game. Huzzah!


----------



## Dromond (Jul 8, 2010)

_The New Shanghai Circus' members from China perform acrobatics during the International Circus Festival in Jakarta, Indonesia, Sunday, July 4, 2010. (AP Photo/Irwin Fedriansyah)_


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 8, 2010)

"Here we see the Asian Totem Pole."


----------



## Gyrene (Jul 8, 2010)

Dromond said:


> _The New Shanghai Circus' members from China perform acrobatics during the International Circus Festival in Jakarta, Indonesia, Sunday, July 4, 2010. (AP Photo/Irwin Fedriansyah)_



The world's only surviving set of Siamese Triplets.


----------



## cinnamitch (Jul 8, 2010)

Dromond said:


> _The New Shanghai Circus' members from China perform acrobatics during the International Circus Festival in Jakarta, Indonesia, Sunday, July 4, 2010. (AP Photo/Irwin Fedriansyah)_



Bob realized right away that his tour guide misunderstood his request to see some girl on girl action.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 8, 2010)

And I bet you never thought Smurfs ever suffered from the embarrassment of camel toe.


----------



## nitewriter (Jul 8, 2010)

.......and this class is the result of being treated by a poorly trained unliscenced Chiropractor!


----------



## Linda (Jul 8, 2010)

Dromond said:


> Da winnah! Subtle, yet funny.
> 
> After a two day holiday from picking out stupid pics, I am back in the game. Huzzah!



Yay!!!! Thank you! Thank you!
I never win at anything. 

:happy:


----------



## Linda (Jul 8, 2010)

Dromond said:


> _The New Shanghai Circus' members from China perform acrobatics during the International Circus Festival in Jakarta, Indonesia, Sunday, July 4, 2010. (AP Photo/Irwin Fedriansyah)_





Come on Susie! This is supposed to be a four person totem.

Susie.... Nah I think I will just stand back here with my arm up. I make this look good.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 8, 2010)

"The first person to queef DIES!"


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 8, 2010)

Wow....that must be 8 miles wide!


----------



## chicken legs (Jul 8, 2010)

Totem Poles....sucks being on the bottom.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 8, 2010)

Plan A for the Great Wall of China.


----------



## nitewriter (Jul 8, 2010)

Girl in Middle..." which one of you had 3 bean salad for lunch?"

Girl in Back ..." Me,Me, Why?"


----------



## isamarie69 (Jul 8, 2010)

cinnamitch said:


> Bob realized right away that his tour guide misunderstood his request to see some girl on girl action.



Thats a WIN!! If i was choosing lol.


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 8, 2010)

World Jenga Tournament commencement ceremony


----------



## frankman (Jul 9, 2010)

The original movie poster for "the human centepede".


----------



## frankman (Jul 9, 2010)

or, with a little imagination and a sick sick mind: 

View attachment 4775162082_65b2ab2b53.jpg


----------



## Dromond (Jul 9, 2010)

cinnamitch said:


> Bob realized right away that his tour guide misunderstood his request to see some girl on girl action.



The winner!

And Frankman, that photo manipulation is truly sick.


----------



## Dromond (Jul 9, 2010)

_People take a dip in a black mud pool at a tourist resort to escape the summer heat in Daying county of Suining, Sichuan province July 4, 2010. China experienced temperatures of over 35 degrees Celsius (95 degrees Fahrenheit) in at least 13 provinces and regions, according to the National Meteorological Center on Sunday. Picture taken July 4, 2010. REUTERS/Stringer_


----------



## frankman (Jul 9, 2010)

"The people that decide the price of oil via a rigorous testing system"


----------



## mango (Jul 9, 2010)

*Asian tourists take advantage of the new "Free Oil Baths" available and on offer in the swamp pools along the Louisiana coast.



:doh:*


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 9, 2010)

"3 Young Men, stuck, after _Intereactive Tar Pit_ Exhibit at the local museum goes horribly, horribly wrong."


----------



## cinnamitch (Jul 9, 2010)

Dromond said:


>



BP ad executives present their new ad promoting new vacation ideas on the Gulf Coast. Memories to last a lifetime


----------



## nitewriter (Jul 10, 2010)

Dromond said:


> _People take a dip in a black mud pool at a tourist resort to escape the summer heat in Daying county of Suining, Sichuan province July 4, 2010. China experienced temperatures of over 35 degrees Celsius (95 degrees Fahrenheit) in at least 13 provinces and regions, according to the National Meteorological Center on Sunday. Picture taken July 4, 2010. REUTERS/Stringer_



The Oompalompa's staged a one day sit in at the Special Dark Chocolate Pond to protest the Elimination of Team Wonka from the First Round of The World Cup.


----------



## Dromond (Jul 10, 2010)

frankman said:


> "The people that decide the price of oil via a rigorous testing system"



It would be funny if it weren't so sad. Still, it's a winner.


----------



## Dromond (Jul 10, 2010)

My photo source has let me down, so I'm taking the weekend off. Caption This! will return on Monday. Thank you for your attention. Or something.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 10, 2010)

Dromond said:


> My photo source has let me down, so I'm taking the weekend off. Caption This! will return on Monday. Thank you for your attention. Or something.


OHNO!
..Just Kidding, Juuust kidding.


----------



## Linda (Jul 10, 2010)

Dromond said:


> My photo source has let me down, so I'm taking the weekend off. Caption This! will return on Monday. Thank you for your attention. Or something.



Now what the hell am I going to do all weekend? lol


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 12, 2010)

-Excitedly does the Snoopy Dance for Joy-

It's Monday! It's MONNNDAY! Yaaaay! 

<.<
>.>


----------



## Dromond (Jul 12, 2010)

And, we're back!






_One tooth for all : Palestinian, Israeli and foreign peaces activists take part in a protest in Nabi Saleh, near Ramallah. (AFP/Abbas Momani)_


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 12, 2010)

"Victim of the Tooth-Fairy Scam, Still waiting for his money."


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 12, 2010)

Dromond said:


> And, we're back!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Olly Olly Oxen Free!


----------



## nitewriter (Jul 12, 2010)

Don"t Eat The Chocolates With The Caramel Centers!!!


----------



## Linda (Jul 12, 2010)

[/QUOTE]



ROLL BACK PRICES AT WALMART!!!!!!


----------



## Paquito (Jul 12, 2010)

You want some candy?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 12, 2010)

Dromond said:


> And, we're back!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The first winner of the country's newest game show, "Toof or Consequences," finds out what said consequences actually _are_.


----------



## frankman (Jul 12, 2010)

"thith ith THPARTAAA!!!"


----------



## chicken legs (Jul 12, 2010)

Crack...it's what's for dinner


----------



## isamarie69 (Jul 13, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> The first winner of the country's newest game show, "Toof or Consequences," finds out what said consequences actually _are_.



LOL I vote this one


----------



## isamarie69 (Jul 13, 2010)

Dromond said:


> And, we're back!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I founded one ma! and it fits! Now weez can open cans again.


----------



## Dromond (Jul 13, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> The first winner of the country's newest game show, "Toof or Consequences," finds out what said consequences actually _are_.





frankman said:


> "thith ith THPARTAAA!!!"



It's a TIE! I love both these captions so hard, I can't choose between them. You both win! :bow:

Edit: I can't rep Frankman. Someone please rep him for me. Thanks!


----------



## Dromond (Jul 13, 2010)

This one is so full of awesome I had to post it.






_In this photo taken July 3, 2010, from left, Marsha Cunningham, Debby Sims, Barbara Weber, and Lavonne Northcutt, members of the Knotty Knitters, pose for The News Tribune behind a white fence draped with hand knit scarves in Tacoma, Wash. Marsha Cunningham's grandchildren Josef and Mollee Cunningham, 7-year-old twins with autism, are the inspiration for the upcoming 2011 Knitting Naked for Autism Calendar, featuring eight Pierce County knitters and one from New York State, tastefully draped in knit goods. Most of the proceeds will go to getting the twins the treatments that have shown promise. Cunningham is also making the calendar available to other autism groups that want to use it as a fundraiser. (AP Photo/The News Tribune, Drew Perine)_


----------



## frankman (Jul 13, 2010)

"Look at these 4 women laughing. One of them has a weak bladder. Can you guess which one?

_Tena Lady, for that dry safe feeling_."


----------



## nitewriter (Jul 13, 2010)

Welcome to Happy Trails Nude Ranch, Our smiling staff is available to you 24/7 to help you settle into a real wild west experience


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 13, 2010)

Trust us. We're warmer than our scarves.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 13, 2010)

"So what's this about finding a knitting needle in a woman stack?  "


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 13, 2010)

Dromond said:


> This one is so full of awesome I had to post it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously, Tiger, did you run out of bimbos? Give us our clothes back!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 13, 2010)

Cookies and milk and a WHOLE LOT MORE.


----------



## chicken legs (Jul 13, 2010)

Mtv's new reality show...Over the Hills


----------



## Paquito (Jul 14, 2010)

Where's the beef? :batting:


----------



## Dromond (Jul 14, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> "So what's this about finding a knitting needle in a woman stack?  "



You win! Congratulations!


----------



## Dromond (Jul 14, 2010)

_Mission commander Ken Ham, left, tries out a cat o' nine tails, a multi-tailed whip on his crew of astronauts Garrett Reisman, front centre, Mike Good, behind, and Piers Sellers, right, during a visit aboard Admiral Lord Nelson's flagship HMS Victory which stands in dock at Portsmouth, England, Monday June 28, 2010. The NASA astronauts, fresh from a 12-day space flight on the shuttle Atlantis, are at their first stop in the UK to promote science to schoolchildren in a series of lectures. HMS Victory was a first-rate ship of Britain's Royal Navy and was Nelson's flag ship during the Battle of Trafalgar against the combined French and Spanish navy in 1805.
(AP Photo / Chris Ison, PA)_


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 14, 2010)

My! What succulent arms you have!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hey, who's steering the ship Bob?


----------



## frankman (Jul 14, 2010)

"Astronauts giving the press a tour on board their spaceship."


----------



## Paquito (Jul 14, 2010)

Sailor boy off in this oh
Watch me steer it, watch me go
Watch me steer that Sailboy Boy
Then Admiral that oh


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 14, 2010)

NASA's dirty little secret: The "S" in NASA doesn't actually stand for "space," but for S&M.


----------



## nitewriter (Jul 15, 2010)

"What did I tell you! NO metal hangers!"


----------



## Dromond (Jul 16, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> NASA's dirty little secret: The "S" in NASA doesn't actually stand for "space," but for S&M.



You win!

...but I can't rep you.


----------



## Dromond (Jul 16, 2010)

_A woman holds a giant inflatable penis against a fence of Argentina's congress, during a rally to support a proposal to legalize same-sex marriage in Buenos Aires, Wednesday, July 14, 2010. On Wednesday, senators are expected to vote over the bill which would make Argentina become the first Latin American country to legalize same sex marriage. A sign on the penis reads in Spanish: " I want to get married...what about you?". (AP Photo/ Natacha Pisarenko)_


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jul 16, 2010)

I adore these two guys... as one of the few in the world... but this photo made me laugh out loud!


----------



## Dromond (Jul 16, 2010)

What's up with the threadjack?


----------



## frankman (Jul 16, 2010)

"Blow me."


----------



## Paquito (Jul 16, 2010)

Shouldn't a man be caressing that penis to get the point across?


----------



## frankman (Jul 16, 2010)

-I see your point.

- What? Have my trousers come down? No they're up, I can see they're up. Oh, I see your point!

- What, have my trousers come down? No, they're up, I can see they're up. Oh, I see your point!

- What? Etc.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 16, 2010)

Dromond said:


> You win!
> 
> ...but I can't rep you.


Thanks.  Maybe someone else will do it.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 16, 2010)

Dromond said:


> _A woman holds a giant inflatable penis against a fence of Argentina's congress, during a rally to support a proposal to legalize same-sex marriage in Buenos Aires, Wednesday, July 14, 2010. On Wednesday, senators are expected to vote over the bill which would make Argentina become the first Latin American country to legalize same sex marriage. A sign on the penis reads in Spanish: " I want to get married...what about you?". (AP Photo/ Natacha Pisarenko)_



CUMMING IN AUGUST: THE MICHELIN MAN DOES BUENOS AIRES
He's giant.... he's overinflated... and now he's anatomically correct and ready to blow! Don't miss your favorite tire salesman as he shows you what checking your alignment REALLY means!


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 16, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> CUMMING IN AUGUST: THE MICHELIN MAN DOES BUENOS AIRES
> He's giant.... he's overinflated... and now he's anatomically correct and ready to blow! Don't miss your favorite tire salesman as he shows you what checking your alignment REALLY means!



OH my gawd. Please win this round!


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 16, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Thanks.  Maybe someone else will do it.



Took care of it for you, Dromond.


----------



## cinnamitch (Jul 16, 2010)

Dromond said:


> _A woman holds a giant inflatable penis against a fence of Argentina's congress, during a rally to support a proposal to legalize same-sex marriage in Buenos Aires, Wednesday, July 14, 2010. On Wednesday, senators are expected to vote over the bill which would make Argentina become the first Latin American country to legalize same sex marriage. A sign on the penis reads in Spanish: " I want to get married...what about you?". (AP Photo/ Natacha Pisarenko)_



Candid shot of the strap on that will be used in the new James Cameron flick, Debbie Does King Kong.


----------



## Szombathy (Jul 17, 2010)

Dromond said:


> _A woman holds a giant inflatable penis against a fence of Argentina's congress, during a rally to support a proposal to legalize same-sex marriage in Buenos Aires, Wednesday, July 14, 2010. On Wednesday, senators are expected to vote over the bill which would make Argentina become the first Latin American country to legalize same sex marriage. A sign on the penis reads in Spanish: " I want to get married...what about you?". (AP Photo/ Natacha Pisarenko)_




"Stay puft marshmallow man gets away!
But heroic woman is able to make him pay!"


----------



## Dromond (Jul 17, 2010)

msbard90 said:


> Took care of it for you, Dromond.



Thank you muchly!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 17, 2010)

Yes, thank you, msbard.


----------



## Dromond (Jul 17, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> CUMMING IN AUGUST: THE MICHELIN MAN DOES BUENOS AIRES
> He's giant.... he's overinflated... and now he's anatomically correct and ready to blow! Don't miss your favorite tire salesman as he shows you what checking your alignment REALLY means!



The winner, no doubt about it.

And I still can't rep you. Rep help, please!


----------



## Dromond (Jul 17, 2010)

_A model wears a creation by fashion students of Berlin's 'Universitae der Kuenste' (University of Arts) presented at the Berlin Fashion Week on Friday, July 9, 2010. (AP Photo/Markus Schreiber)_


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 17, 2010)

lmao. Thanks.  I'll bow out for a bit. I don't want to hog the ball.  lol


----------



## Agent 007 (Jul 17, 2010)

Behold last year's most popular Halloween costume: the walking ball of toilet paper, ready to wipe of some ass.


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 17, 2010)

The softest mattress in the world? You bet!

OR

Laura Ingalls eats the lead model on the runway!

Sorry! I don't know how to delete this! It didn't show up and I re-wrote it. I like the second one better.


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 17, 2010)

The softest mattress in the world? You bet!

OR

HEADLINE: Laura Ingalls engulfs lead runway model! Pa can't stop her!


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Jul 17, 2010)

Dromond said:


> _A model wears a creation by fashion students of Berlin's 'Universitae der Kuenste' (University of Arts) presented at the Berlin Fashion Week on Friday, July 9, 2010. (AP Photo/Markus Schreiber)_



Well folks, this here little lady is bearing up right nicely under that armchair in that there furniture carryin' contest!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 17, 2010)

Dromond said:


> _A model wears a creation by fashion students of Berlin's 'Universitae der Kuenste' (University of Arts) presented at the Berlin Fashion Week on Friday, July 9, 2010. (AP Photo/Markus Schreiber)_



Looks like I didn't need the new ultra super size of tampons after all.....

OR


ACK! Help my tampon exploded and won't let me go!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 19, 2010)

Dromond said:


> You win! Congratulations!


! <3 Yaay!!


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 19, 2010)

BullseyeB said:


> HEADLINE: Laura Ingalls engulfs lead runway model! Pa can't stop her!



I'm predicting a winner here- LOL!


----------



## Dromond (Jul 19, 2010)

BullseyeB said:


> HEADLINE: Laura Ingalls engulfs lead runway model! Pa can't stop her!





msbard90 said:


> I'm predicting a winner here- LOL!



I'm wondering if msbard90 wants to take over doing the judging. 

You win, Bullseye!


----------



## Dromond (Jul 19, 2010)

_People cool off in the water-jets of a waterfall in Minsk, Belarus, Thursday, July 15, 2010. A heat wave hit the city with temperatures going higher than 30C (86 F). (AP Photo/Sergei Grits)_


----------



## Linda (Jul 19, 2010)

tsunami engulfs last leg of the triathelon


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 19, 2010)

Waterboarding anyone?


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 19, 2010)

Sudden cold snap freezes waterfall enthusiast?


----------



## nitewriter (Jul 19, 2010)

Herman Fenstermacker wakes to friends as he demonstrates how he won the title of Sweatiest Man in the World.


----------



## chicken legs (Jul 20, 2010)

Excessive sweating?...try new Degree Clinical Protection.


----------



## mango (Jul 20, 2010)

Dromond said:


>



*Man from Minsk attempting to go whole life without masturbating, has life dream shattered when ballsacks explode on accidental jiggly juggs sighting.*


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 20, 2010)

Dromond said:


> I'm wondering if msbard90 wants to take over doing the judging.
> 
> You win, Bullseye!



Ohhh I so so would  
You keep posting the pics though...


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 20, 2010)

Dromond said:


> _People cool off in the water-jets of a waterfall in Minsk, Belarus, Thursday, July 15, 2010. A heat wave hit the city with temperatures going higher than 30C (86 F). (AP Photo/Sergei Grits)_



Daft Bodies Chicks auditions round 1


----------



## Dromond (Jul 20, 2010)

mango said:


> *Man from Minsk attempting to go whole life without masturbating, has life dream shattered when ballsacks explode on accidental jiggly juggs sighting.*



The winner by a mile. A MILE.


----------



## Dromond (Jul 20, 2010)

msbard90 said:


> Ohhh I so so would
> You keep posting the pics though...



It was an actual job offer. In the next few weeks, I'm not going to be able to be online as much. If you'd like to take over when I can't log in, I will appoint you my official assistant.

If you agree, I'll even share with you my picture source.


----------



## Dromond (Jul 20, 2010)

_Visitors dressed as DC Comics' (L to R) Hourman, Atom and Flash walk during the 40th annual Comic Con Convention in San Diego in this July 24, 2009 file photo. In recent years, Comic Con has helped launched films like "Iron Man," "Twilight" and "Avatar" to tremendous box office success, and the number of movies and TV shows being promoted in 2010 seems larger than ever for what, once upon a time, was merely a gathering of comic book fans. REUTERS/Mario Anzuoni/Files_


----------



## Linda (Jul 20, 2010)

Dimmers heading to the Jersey bash...."wrestling Theme" lol


----------



## nitewriter (Jul 20, 2010)

Dromond said:


> _Visitors dressed as DC Comics' (L to R) Hourman, Atom and Flash walk during the 40th annual Comic Con Convention in San Diego in this July 24, 2009 file photo. In recent years, Comic Con has helped launched films like "Iron Man," "Twilight" and "Avatar" to tremendous box office success, and the number of movies and TV shows being promoted in 2010 seems larger than ever for what, once upon a time, was merely a gathering of comic book fans. REUTERS/Mario Anzuoni/Files_



Hey Guys that was Don they are ready for our sound check. Lets start warming up. YMCA, YMCA......


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 20, 2010)

Dromond said:


> It was an actual job offer. In the next few weeks, I'm not going to be able to be online as much. If you'd like to take over when I can't log in, I will appoint you my official assistant.
> 
> If you agree, I'll even share with you my picture source.



Definitely. I got it covered. Just let me know.


----------



## AuntHen (Jul 20, 2010)

"Yes, but we agreed Larry...*I* have the best legs, therefore no tights! How many times do we have to go over this? Let it go!"


----------



## hellokitty (Jul 20, 2010)

"My leg hair kept getting caught in the fishnets, so my wife said I couldnt wear hers anymore"


----------



## Paquito (Jul 20, 2010)

Having your blue tights tucked into your boots? That is soooo lame.


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 21, 2010)

Dude! You left your tights in the Batcave! Do you need to call Robin and have him bring 'em over?


----------



## Bearsy (Jul 21, 2010)

Dromond said:


> _A woman holds a giant inflatable penis against a fence of Argentina's congress, during a rally to support a proposal to legalize same-sex marriage in Buenos Aires, Wednesday, July 14, 2010. On Wednesday, senators are expected to vote over the bill which would make Argentina become the first Latin American country to legalize same sex marriage. A sign on the penis reads in Spanish: " I want to get married...what about you?". (AP Photo/ Natacha Pisarenko)_



This brings new meaning to the term "penis envy"


----------



## Dromond (Jul 21, 2010)

hellokitty said:


> "My leg hair kept getting caught in the fishnets, so my wife said I couldnt wear hers anymore"



And the new girl takes the win! Rep coming your way!


----------



## frankman (Jul 21, 2010)

Fake Flash: "If you could have sex with one person living or dead, who would it be?"
Fake Hourman: "Cortana"
Fake Atom: "Virtual chick. Good call, man..."


----------



## Dromond (Jul 21, 2010)

_
A tourist slides in mud during the 13th Boryeong Mud Festival at a beach in Boryeong, about 190 km (118 miles) southwest of Seoul, July 18, 2010. During the festival, visitors can take part in activities such as mud slides, mud wrestling and mud massages. The festival runs from July 17 to 25. REUTERS/Jo Yong-Hak _


----------



## Dromond (Jul 21, 2010)

frankman said:


> Fake Flash: "If you could have sex with one person living or dead, who would it be?"
> Fake Hourman: "Cortana"
> Fake Atom: "Virtual chick. Good call, man..."



Too late, but great try.


----------



## frankman (Jul 21, 2010)

Drats.

Okay new try: "Chinese man impressed by repercussions Cleveland Steamer."


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 21, 2010)

Shark says, "Damn. I hate when the little ones slip through!"


----------



## Paquito (Jul 21, 2010)

"They're eating Asian reporter Tricia Takanawa!"
"That's crazy, they're just gonna be hungry again in an hour."


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 21, 2010)

Paquito said:


> "They're eating Asian reporter Tricia Takanawa!"
> "That's crazy, they're just gonna be hungry again in an hour."



This made me laugh! Good one!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 22, 2010)

"Raw Food Given to Godzilla causes remake to be post-poned. Taping to continue once the star recovers. In other news, Asia is now desperately seeking the worlds top vetrinarians"


----------



## nitewriter (Jul 22, 2010)

Jack, of Beanstalk fame was seriously injured today while trying to pry a Gold Crown from the Giants Mouth. When interviewed by Fairytale News, The Giant replied " You mess with my Bling, I'll eat you with that thing!Nuff said!"


----------



## chicken legs (Jul 23, 2010)

Zhi Zhang and the Chocolate factory


----------



## Bearsy (Jul 23, 2010)

As he races down a mudslide at the Boryeong Mud Festival, this young man realizes that this place is not nearly as boring as it's name implies.


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 24, 2010)

BullseyeB said:


> Shark says, "Damn. I hate when the little ones slip through!"



*DING DING DING!!* We have a winner for round thirty! Rep is on the way!


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 24, 2010)

For round 32, I shall be the judge this is temporary, don't you worry :


_
Beer bottles sold by the Scottish Brewery BrewDog are seen inside the bodies of stuffed animals. "The strongest and most expensive beer ever created soldout within hours Friday", BrewDog said as they courted controversy by packaging the bottles inside animal receptacles._


----------



## Paquito (Jul 24, 2010)

I prefer the wine bottles stuffed into human babies that their competitors sell.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jul 24, 2010)

Q. What kind of beer is in the chicken?
A. Bock, bock, bock!

Aw, fur shitsake!


----------



## nitewriter (Jul 24, 2010)

I don't know about you but this Rolling Rocket J. Squirrel Beer is leaving a fuzzy taste in my mouth.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 24, 2010)

"Beer goes 'Green'. Redneck Idea goes Gold. Film at 10. "


----------



## Bearsy (Jul 24, 2010)

msbard90 said:


> For round 32, I shall be the judge this is temporary, don't you worry :
> 
> 
> _
> Beer bottles sold by the Scottish Brewery BrewDog are seen inside the bodies of stuffed animals. "The strongest and most expensive beer ever created soldout within hours Friday", BrewDog said as they courted controversy by packaging the bottles inside animal receptacles._



I don't have a caption, all I know is I fucking want one of those.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jul 24, 2010)

Yeah, it's actually $765 per bottle but only $400 is for the beer and bottle. The other $300 is for the rabies shots and $65 for the flea dip. 

(On a parenthetical note this stuff claims to be 55% alcohol. That's fecking 110 proof!!  The perfect beer for telling the arresting officer "As wod is my gitness I only had one beer, occifer!" :shocked


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 24, 2010)

msbard90 said:


> For round 32, I shall be the judge this is temporary, don't you worry :
> 
> 
> _
> Beer bottles sold by the Scottish Brewery BrewDog are seen inside the bodies of stuffed animals. "The strongest and most expensive beer ever created soldout within hours Friday", BrewDog said as they courted controversy by packaging the bottles inside animal receptacles._



Are they really stuffed or just pickled?!


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 24, 2010)

Squirrel misunderstood the phrase "Down in one".


----------



## nitewriter (Jul 24, 2010)

You know Enos, This BrewDog Beer tastes a lot like Chicken. :urp:


----------



## Dromond (Jul 25, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> "Beer goes 'Green'. Redneck Idea goes Gold. Film at 10. "



This is such a win.

Thanks to msbard90 for stepping in while I've been away. 

I should have gotten back on the horse today, but I've had a rough rough weekend. New picture will be posted tomorrow, and the game will be afoot anew

*sigh* The rep gods have cursed me. I cannot rep you at this time.


----------



## Linda (Jul 25, 2010)

Dromond said:


> This is such a win.
> 
> 
> *sigh* The rep gods have cursed me. I cannot rep you at this time.



I repped her.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 25, 2010)

Dromond said:


> This is such a win.
> 
> Thanks to msbard90 for stepping in while I've been away.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear you've had a rough weekend.

..Also? Rep Gods Suck. Lol! I can't rep -anyone- anymore. And I've probably only spent two hours on this site total today.


----------



## lucidbliss (Jul 25, 2010)

Dromond said:


> _
> A tourist slides in mud during the 13th Boryeong Mud Festival at a beach in Boryeong, about 190 km (118 miles) southwest of Seoul, July 18, 2010. During the festival, visitors can take part in activities such as mud slides, mud wrestling and mud massages. The festival runs from July 17 to 25. REUTERS/Jo Yong-Hak _



this is the worst sex education class ever.......and why does this vagina slide have teeth....


----------



## Dromond (Jul 26, 2010)

_
Aruba's Anouk Eman and Amanda Maduro perform in the women's duet technical routine final at the Central American and Caribbean Games in Mayaguez July 26, 2010. REUTERS/Juan Carlos Ulate_


----------



## frankman (Jul 26, 2010)

Did the stack of bendy Chinese circus girls from a couple of posts ago suffer some water damage?


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 26, 2010)

The only photographic proof in existence of Nessie representing Loch Ness, Scotland and Champ representing Lake Champlain, Vermont (USA) attempting to qualify in the Cryptid Olympics.


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 27, 2010)

Swimmer 1: "You ask for directions!" 

Swimmer 2: "No! _You_ ask for directions!" 

Swimmer 1: "Oh hell, I'm all turned around."


----------



## hellokitty (Jul 27, 2010)

Are you certain you lost your contact in HERE?


----------



## nitewriter (Jul 27, 2010)

Melissa Raynes and Brandy Witherspoon the new Spokesmodels for Pretty Feet practicing strength training water aerobics since their new jobs require then to walk on their hands.


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 29, 2010)

Sychronised swimmers engage in an oxygen-deprived game of 'Footsie'.


----------



## Dromond (Jul 29, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> The only photographic proof in existence of Nessie representing Loch Ness, Scotland and Champ representing Lake Champlain, Vermont (USA) attempting to qualify in the Cryptid Olympics.



Congratulations, you won the round!

Now on to official business.

As you can tell by my lack of updating this thread, I've been extremely busy lately. It's only going to get worse over the next few days, so the game is on hold until either I can get back into it, or my stand in can judge a few rounds.

So... stay tuned for developments.


----------



## msbard90 (Aug 2, 2010)

Dromond said:


> Congratulations, you won the round!
> 
> Now on to official business.
> 
> ...



I can put up the next round or 2... tomorrow


----------



## Dromond (Aug 5, 2010)

msbard90 said:


> I can put up the next round or 2... tomorrow



I'm back, but I will let you take the next round if you would please. I'm tired from this business of moving. *yawn


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 5, 2010)

=) WHAT IS THIS? 

Do I smell the soon return of my favorite thread?
Oh Oh oh! oooh!~


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 5, 2010)

Dromond said:


> I'm back, but I will let you take the next round if you would please. I'm tired from this business of moving. *yawn


HURRY UP MAN. I need mah fix.


----------



## BullseyeB (Aug 5, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> HURRY UP MAN. I need mah fix.



Oh yeah....I'm jonesin' for it too! :blush:


----------



## Dromond (Aug 5, 2010)

Ah, the price of fame.


----------



## BullseyeB (Aug 8, 2010)

Dromond said:


> Ah, the price of fame.



OK, now you are just toying with us! Come on, man...give us a picture! :bow:


----------



## Dromond (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm baaaaaaaack!







_An Italian couple sits during lunch as Steve Black of Australia dives past their balcony in the lead up round four of the 2010 Red Bull Cliff Diving world series in Polignano a Mare August 5, 2010. Gary Hunt of England currently leads the six round series, with the fourth stop taking place this Sunday, August 8. REUTERS/Dean Treml/Red Bull Photofiles_


----------



## BullseyeB (Aug 8, 2010)

Man, when they said it was fresh seafood, they really meant it!

OR

The waiters here don't take poor tipping well, do they?!



PS: Thanks, Dromond, I needed that!


----------



## Paquito (Aug 8, 2010)

"Would you like to try our 'I Believe I Can Fly' fish this evening?"


----------



## Linda (Aug 8, 2010)

I have got to stop drinking this wine....I swear I just saw a man fly by us.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 8, 2010)

The St. Francis Monastery 'Flying Martyrs Skydiving Team' was seldom booked for return engagements.


----------



## isamarie69 (Aug 8, 2010)

DON'T EATthe magic mushroooooooooooms


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Aug 8, 2010)

Darling, we HAVE to stop coming here! This is the 3rd jumper and we haven't even finished our salad!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 8, 2010)

Man, To the Woman: "Is THAT What I have to do to get you to look at me? Slip on a short swim bottom and leap from a cliff?! "
Woman, to the man: "M'mm..oh? yes? ..a..huh.. "


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 8, 2010)

Join us in introducing our newest cocktail, Airborne. It comes with a commemorative Speedo and of course, a special presentation. Don't forget to check out our Flaming Meatballs every Friday night at 11PM.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 8, 2010)

Dromond said:


>




*JESUS!*


.....


----------



## frankman (Aug 9, 2010)

SWANDIVE! into the best night of your life.


----------



## nitewriter (Aug 9, 2010)

Giovanni Cannellini, The Human Corkscrew preparing to open the wine Bottle at table #12


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 9, 2010)

"Looks like we got the best seat in the house. I hear they're killing each other to get a reservation at this table."


----------



## LovelyLiz (Aug 9, 2010)

As locals enjoy their meal on a lower balcony, above, in a rough round of auditions, The Village People cast off yet another hopeful for their coveted "Y" position in YMCA.


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Aug 9, 2010)

Man: "Damn it!"
Woman: "Yeah, what an ass for ruining our dinner!"
Man: "No not that!"
Woman: "Huh?"
Man: "I forgot to pack my speedo!"


----------



## BullseyeB (Aug 9, 2010)

Ernest Nagel said:


> The St. Francis Monastery 'Flying Martyrs Skydiving Team' was seldom booked for return engagements.



LMFAO on this one!!!!! Thanks! :bow:


----------



## Dromond (Aug 10, 2010)

Ernest Nagel said:


> The St. Francis Monastery 'Flying Martyrs Skydiving Team' was seldom booked for return engagements.



The winner! Rep is on the way!


----------



## Dromond (Aug 10, 2010)

_Photo illustration shows a man dressed up for a Halloween celebration event. Frightened visitors at a Taiwanese theme park have repeatedly attacked actors dressed in ghost costumes in a "haunted theatre" attraction, the company said Tuesday. (AFP/File/Mark Ralston)_


----------



## frankman (Aug 10, 2010)

Dromond said:


> _Photo illustration shows a man dressed up for a Halloween celebration event. Frightened visitors at a Taiwanese theme park have repeatedly attacked actors dressed in ghost costumes in a "haunted theatre" attraction, the company said Tuesday. (AFP/File/Mark Ralston)_



... but you should see the other guy.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 10, 2010)

The new poster for Saw XV: The Guy on the Subway Who Bumped Into Me That One Time.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 10, 2010)

Dromond said:


> The winner! Rep is on the way!



Thank you! :bow: Can I play again?

New FTC rules require Multi-level Marketing reps to reflect typical user experience. Your results may vary.

Also

Being a Toyota salesman used to be a LOT more fun.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 10, 2010)

"Fired School Nurse Exacts Revenge"

or

"Mystery Meat: No Longer a Mystery, Lunch Lady claims."


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 10, 2010)

Alaskan manicurists are a special breed. Join us for next week's episode; Killer Cuticles of Kodiak.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 10, 2010)

Dromond said:


>




*I know dating isn't easy, but eHarmony really fucked up this time*


----------



## BullseyeB (Aug 10, 2010)

Good one, Mossy!

My contribution is along the same lines:

In retrospect, maybe Dating in the Dark is a bad idea.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 10, 2010)

_Laparoscopic_ surgery?!? I thought you said "luck of the chop fix" surgery? Boy, is my face red!

Also

Discount WLS: Read the fine print after 50% off, guaranteed.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 12, 2010)

So this is what a serial thread killer looks like? :doh:


----------



## nitewriter (Aug 12, 2010)

Hello, I'm from the Blood Bank. Do you have a Gallon of O Positive you could donate now?


----------



## Dromond (Aug 12, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> "Fired School Nurse Exacts Revenge"



I would totally watch that movie. Winner!

Sorry about the delay - AGAIN - but I've been without Internet. This should be resolved, thank the Great Maker.

Edit: The rep gods hate me. I can't rep you.


----------



## Dromond (Aug 12, 2010)

_In this Aug. 10, 2010 photo, coin collector Darlene Corio, of Rochester, N.Y., right, peers through a circular window at a gold ingot weighing more than 662 ounces as her husband, Tim Corio, left, looks on at a display at the World's Fair of Money in Boston. The ingot was among two tons of California Gold Rush gold recovered from the shipwreck of the S.S. Central America which sank in 1857. (AP Photo/Steven Senne)_


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Aug 13, 2010)

Darlene:, looking skeptical: "I don't know....looks kinda skimpy to be 8 pounds of gold to me."

Tim: "That's because it's 662 *ounces*, _dear_


----------



## LovelyLiz (Aug 13, 2010)

Gold Bar: Now, see here, little tile. That woman we are observing through the window is making what the humans call "duck face." She is attracted to me, and trying to pose in a sexy way.

Little Tile: I have so much to learn, sinsei.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 13, 2010)

Wow, lookit that Starburst next to that weird brick..... I'm hungry. Let's eat.


----------



## cinnamitch (Aug 13, 2010)

Dromond said:


> _Photo illustration shows a man dressed up for a Halloween celebration event. Frightened visitors at a Taiwanese theme park have repeatedly attacked actors dressed in ghost costumes in a "haunted theatre" attraction, the company said Tuesday. (AFP/File/Mark Ralston)_



Meet the new Claims adjuster for Blue Cross Blue Shield. Sorry for the mess, he was just reviewing a claim submitted by Mrs, O'Toole who is recently dissec err, deceased.


----------



## frankman (Aug 13, 2010)

Father and son Goldbar laughing at the fact that they succesfully put humantiy in a washing machine.


----------



## nitewriter (Aug 13, 2010)

AntiquesRoadshow Appraiser...."Well this is one of the Yellow Bricks from the Yellow Brick Road it was somewhere in the the road between Munchkinland & the Emerald City before the Interstate went thru there in 1988. Do you have any idea of its value?"


----------



## BurlesqueBrit (Aug 16, 2010)

Dromond said:


>



After years of reconnaissance the brick people are prepared for invasion


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 19, 2010)

Dromond said:


>



Aw, crap! I thought you said giant gold DICK!


----------



## Adamantoise (Aug 20, 2010)

Dromond said:


> _Photo illustration shows a man dressed up for a Halloween celebration event. Frightened visitors at a Taiwanese theme park have repeatedly attacked actors dressed in ghost costumes in a "haunted theatre" attraction, the company said Tuesday. (AFP/File/Mark Ralston)_



The new hairdresser took the phrase 'short,back and sides' a little too literally.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 20, 2010)

Dromond said:


> _Photo illustration shows a man dressed up for a Halloween celebration event. Frightened visitors at a Taiwanese theme park have repeatedly attacked actors dressed in ghost costumes in a "haunted theatre" attraction, the company said Tuesday. (AFP/File/Mark Ralston)_



"The head of surgery at the free care clinic attempted to make us more at ease but Marjorie was still apprehensive."


----------



## Dromond (Aug 20, 2010)

nitewriter said:


> AntiquesRoadshow Appraiser...."Well this is one of the Yellow Bricks from the Yellow Brick Road it was somewhere in the the road between Munchkinland & the Emerald City before the Interstate went thru there in 1988. Do you have any idea of its value?"



Winnah!



LillyBBBW said:


> "The head of surgery at the free care clinic attempted to make us more at ease but Marjorie was still apprehensive."



It's a crying shame you didn't post this while that round was still open. You'd have won.


----------



## Dromond (Aug 20, 2010)

_Annwyne Stanish walks " Hop Along " the little blue penguin along Rothesay Bay beach, near Auckland, New Zealand, Thursday, Aug 12, 2010. The penguin was washed up on Muriwai Beach suffering from head and leg injuries and was nursed back to health by a bird rescue volunteer Sylvia Durrant and Annwyne Stanish.(AP Photo/Brett Phibbs/New Zealand Herald)_


----------



## Linda (Aug 20, 2010)

Dromond said:


>





First day of school Daddy! Hurry! Hurry!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 20, 2010)

Dromond said:


> _Annwyne Stanish walks " Hop Along " the little blue penguin along Rothesay Bay beach, near Auckland, New Zealand, Thursday, Aug 12, 2010. The penguin was washed up on Muriwai Beach suffering from head and leg injuries and was nursed back to health by a bird rescue volunteer Sylvia Durrant and Annwyne Stanish.(AP Photo/Brett Phibbs/New Zealand Herald)_


Hey guys! Check out my hot girlfriend! Cool sneakers, right???


----------



## Paquito (Aug 20, 2010)

Dromond said:


> _Annwyne Stanish walks " Hop Along " the little blue penguin along Rothesay Bay beach, near Auckland, New Zealand, Thursday, Aug 12, 2010. The penguin was washed up on Muriwai Beach suffering from head and leg injuries and was nursed back to health by a bird rescue volunteer Sylvia Durrant and Annwyne Stanish.(AP Photo/Brett Phibbs/New Zealand Herald)_



After the oil spill, it became "March of the Penguin."


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 20, 2010)

Dromond said:


> _Annwyne Stanish walks " Hop Along " the little blue penguin along Rothesay Bay beach, near Auckland, New Zealand, Thursday, Aug 12, 2010. The penguin was washed up on Muriwai Beach suffering from head and leg injuries and was nursed back to health by a bird rescue volunteer Sylvia Durrant and Annwyne Stanish.(AP Photo/Brett Phibbs/New Zealand Herald)_



"The standards around here went downhill very quickly ever since the state cut funding to the Seeing Eye Guide program."


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 21, 2010)

Dromond said:


>



Peng-wings were briefly explored as a healthier alternative to buffalo wings but inefficient harvesting methods undermined profit projections.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 21, 2010)

"Don't worry,Sir. We'll be across the beach soon. "


----------



## nitewriter (Aug 22, 2010)

"Putting on my Top Hat, Putting on my Tails.......Are you sure this is how Astaire & Rogers got their start?"


----------



## frankman (Aug 23, 2010)

Pingu is showing the tourists around.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Aug 23, 2010)

Paquito said:


> After the oil spill, it became "March of the Penguin."





LillyBBBW said:


> "The standards around here went downhill very quickly ever since the state cut funding to the Seeing Eye Guide program."





Ernest Nagel said:


> Peng-wings were briefly explored as a healthier alternative to buffalo wings but inefficient harvesting methods undermined profit projections.



These were sooooo great! I giggled on each of them. Thanks for the laughs, guys. :bow:


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Aug 23, 2010)

Dromond said:


> (Timmy is, once again, trapped in the abandoned mine shaft) Unfortunately for him, Lassie was tired of saving Little Timmy's butt and called The Rescue Penguin.


----------



## Dromond (Aug 23, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> "The standards around here went downhill very quickly ever since the state cut funding to the Seeing Eye Guide program."



You're a winner! Rep is in the mail.


----------



## Dromond (Aug 23, 2010)

View attachment capt.photo_1280241040410-1-0.jpg


A man dressed as a Klingon reads the program at the Star Trek convention at the Las Vegas Hilton in 2006. An Australian cave system is offering tours in Klingon, the alien language featured in cult science fiction series Star Trek, in what is believed to be a world first. (AFP/File/Robyn Beck)


----------



## BullseyeB (Aug 23, 2010)

Dromond said:


> View attachment 83787
> 
> 
> A man dressed as a Klingon reads the program at the Star Trek convention at the Las Vegas Hilton in 2006. An Australian cave system is offering tours in Klingon, the alien language featured in cult science fiction series Star Trek, in what is believed to be a world first. (AFP/File/Robyn Beck)



"I _knew_ Spock had had some work done on those ears!"


----------



## Paquito (Aug 23, 2010)

"Oh hey there Mr. Space Captain, got room in that cockpit for two?"


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 23, 2010)

They SAID they'd photoshop these eyebrows out! Dammit!


----------



## nitewriter (Aug 24, 2010)

Sarah Potgorney Winner of a Day of Beauty At Chez Ralph's just waiting for her Electroloysis treatment so she can look just like her Idol...Amy Winehouse


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 24, 2010)

Dromond said:


> View attachment 83787
> 
> 
> A man dressed as a Klingon reads the program at the Star Trek convention at the Las Vegas Hilton in 2006. An Australian cave system is offering tours in Klingon, the alien language featured in cult science fiction series Star Trek, in what is believed to be a world first. (AFP/File/Robyn Beck)



*grumbles* "Damn Starfleet ships with only one bathroom. And the reading material here is so clearly outdated."


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Aug 24, 2010)

View attachment 83787



Captain Hook goes to the Star Trek convention in Klingon drag ~ hopes for a Klingon cutie!


----------



## frankman (Aug 25, 2010)

nuqDaq 'oH puchpa''e'?


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 25, 2010)

I hope Mom cut the crusts off my gagh sandwich.


----------



## frankman (Aug 25, 2010)

Cher is aging less than gracefully.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 25, 2010)

Wow, look at all these letters from my fellow virgins.


----------



## frankman (Aug 25, 2010)

mossystate said:


> Wow, look at all these letters from my fellow virgins.



Foxy Romulan looking for real love. Must love Babylon 5. Call me.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 25, 2010)

frankman said:


> Foxy Romulan looking for real love. Must love Babylon 5. Call me.



oh my god...I never pegged you ( rim shot...whoa, I can't stop ) as a virgin


----------



## frankman (Aug 25, 2010)

mossystate said:


> oh my god...I never pegged you ( rim shot...whoa, I can't stop ) as a virgin



So much to learn, so little time per episode...


----------



## AuntHen (Aug 25, 2010)

The production company asked for a "Worf", buuuuut somehow I don't think the agency got it quite right


----------



## Dromond (Aug 27, 2010)

frankman said:


> Cher is aging less than gracefully.



You're a winner!


----------



## Dromond (Aug 27, 2010)

View attachment capt.photo_1282403517980-1-0.jpg


_Cologne's Lebanese defender Youssef Mohamad (right) takes on Bayern Munich's Miroslav Klose in a Bundesliga match last October. Mohamad earned the fastest red card in Bundesliga history when he was sent off just 92 seconds into the new season, against newly-promoted Kaiserslautern. (DDP/AFP/File/Oliver Lang)_


----------



## frankman (Aug 27, 2010)

Dromond said:


> You're a winner!



Whooooooot!


----------



## nitewriter (Aug 27, 2010)

" You toucha my ballz, I breaka you arm Hai Ya!!!!!!"


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 27, 2010)

"Ah, that Soccer Ballet was a BRILLIANT idea! Who knew?"


----------



## BullseyeB (Sep 4, 2010)

I got nothin on this one...


----------



## watts63 (Sep 4, 2010)

"Get your hands off my balls!"


----------



## Paquito (Sep 4, 2010)

If I hear a vuvuzela ONE MORE TIME, I swear to God...


----------



## Dromond (Sep 5, 2010)

Paquito said:


> If I hear a vuvuzela ONE MORE TIME, I swear to God...








You are a WINNAH!


----------



## BullseyeB (Sep 11, 2010)

Wellllllllll????????????????????? New pic? I wanna play!


----------



## Dromond (Sep 11, 2010)

Heh, okay. Tomorrow will be a new round.


----------



## BullseyeB (Sep 11, 2010)

Dromond said:


> Heh, okay. Tomorrow will be a new round.



Oh goody, goody, goody! I can't wait! Thanks!:bounce::bounce:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 12, 2010)

Dromond said:


> Heh, okay. Tomorrow will be a new round.


BETTER BE! Or you'll have one unhappy wench on your hands!


----------



## Dromond (Sep 12, 2010)

View attachment capt.84b9fe4c56f0438d9d853883fc5c789e-84b9fe4c56f0438d9d853883fc5c789e-0.jpg


_A cat eyes a squirrel as it makes it's way along a fence in Ormond Beach Fla., Wednesday morning, September 8, 2010. Cat and squirrel parted without incident. (AP Photo/Daytona Beach News-Journal, Jim Tiller)_


----------



## Paquito (Sep 12, 2010)

Lolcatz vs. Live Action Squirrel

THERE CAN BE ONLY ONE


----------



## Linda (Sep 12, 2010)

Come to Papa!!


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Sep 12, 2010)

I wouldn't mind the kneeling and praying five times a day if he just didn't make such a big, bushy-tailed deal about it!


----------



## nitewriter (Sep 12, 2010)

Half a head of Cabbage should do it. Now Ready, Aim, Fire!!! Take that Pussy!!!!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 12, 2010)

"Neighborhood Watch Kitty Sees What Your Doin' There."


----------



## BullseyeB (Sep 12, 2010)

"Damned neighbors...always chewing somethin! I can't take it anymore! Yeah, fella, just keep tryin to look cute...your time will come, mister...just when you least expect it!"


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 12, 2010)

ok you can have a 5 second head start on your marks get set,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## frankman (Sep 13, 2010)

Due to a glitch in perspective and something called paradoxical architecture, the squirrel is larger than the cat in real life.


----------



## isamarie69 (Sep 13, 2010)

EEEK A squirrel! I hope he doesn't see me, why are they so scarry and evil?


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 13, 2010)

OMG! OMG! OMG! They ARE real!


----------



## Dromond (Sep 13, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> OMG! OMG! OMG! They ARE real!



You're a winner! Your rep awaits!



Your Plump Princess said:


> "Neighborhood Watch Kitty Sees What Your Doin' There."



You came sooooo close. You're the runner up.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 13, 2010)

View attachment capt.photo_1284228030343-1-0.jpg


_Journalists inspect the world's biggest chocolate brick in Yereven. Armenian company Grand Candy broke the Guinness World Record for biggest chocolate bar weighing 4410 kilogramms. (AFP/PANARMENIAN/David Hakobyan)_


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 13, 2010)

Dromond said:


> You're a winner! Your rep awaits!



Dang talk about beginner's luck! Thanks Dro!


----------



## Dromond (Sep 13, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Dang talk about beginner's luck! Thanks Dro!



I had already picked a winner, YPP, before you posted. Then you posted and... I literally laughed out loud. :bow:


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 13, 2010)

Drom, why can't I see the last two pics?


----------



## Dromond (Sep 13, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Drom, why can't I see the last two pics?



Because I attached them rather than uploading to a different server. Drat. I'll correct this one.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 13, 2010)

_Journalists inspect the world's biggest chocolate brick in Yereven. Armenian company Grand Candy broke the Guinness World Record for biggest chocolate bar weighing 4410 kilogramms. (AFP/PANARMENIAN/David Hakobyan)_


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Sep 13, 2010)

FDA regulations state that this volume of chocolate can acceptably contain 200kg of rodent hair hair, 150kg of rodent feces, 220kg of insect parts and a schnauzer.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 13, 2010)

Mapquest to locate best mileage to the accompanening graham cracker and marshmallow.....


----------



## nitewriter (Sep 13, 2010)

In its efforts to curb World hunger Willie Wonka & the Ompa loompas unveil to the Press the worlds largest Milk Chocolate Bar. Mr. Wonka assures us no Cows were injured in the making of This Monsterous Slab .


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 13, 2010)

From the "Quiet Before the Storm" files: In spite of the overwhelming use of cocoa scented air fresheners to disguise the truth, the press conference took on a new frenzy when an inquisitive tyke somehow managed to run a finger across the display and upon tasting it discovered the bricks were not in fact - chocolate.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 13, 2010)

Congrats OWA! 


Hmm. 

"Giant Candy Bar Unearthed--Has Jimmy Hoffa *Finally* been found? Spectators flocked anyway!" 


Yeah. I've got nothin'. Just love this dang thread!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 13, 2010)

Damn Cant eat this on the train


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 13, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> Cant eat this on the train


Oh BRAVO Amanda!!! Hear hear!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 13, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> Cant eat this on the train


HAHAHAHA! Nice!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 13, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> Damn Cant eat this on the train


Ahahaha! 
-Crowd Gives Standing Ovation-


----------



## Paquito (Sep 13, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> Damn Cant eat this on the train



*like*

not even gonna try on this one.


----------



## Linda (Sep 13, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> Damn Cant eat this on the train



Bwhaahhahaha This has got to be the winner! lol


----------



## BullseyeB (Sep 13, 2010)

Linda said:


> Bwhaahhahaha This has got to be the winner! lol



Ditto!

And, Ernest...WTF? You just harshed my mellow on the chocolate front...not good, dude...you don't really want this fat chick thinking twice about her chocolate, do you?!:doh::doh:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 13, 2010)

The media gathers around the crypt of Count Chocula amid rumors that The Count accused Edward Cullen of being a phony.


----------



## frankman (Sep 14, 2010)

I can't top Amanda's post. 

Next!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 14, 2010)

If I create a caption for that chocolate bar, will it come true? If so, the new caption is "Ginny's lunch."


----------



## Dromond (Sep 14, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> Damn Cant eat this on the train



This round was no contest. The winner!


----------



## Dromond (Sep 14, 2010)

_A kitten strays onto the pitch during the Super Cup final between Birkirkara and Valletta at Ta' Qali National Stadium outside Valletta August 21, 2010. REUTERS/Darrin Zammit Lupi _


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 14, 2010)

" _You'll always be too short for sports_ They tolds me. Well I'll show them! I'll show them ALL! "


----------



## nitewriter (Sep 14, 2010)

Don't Worry my Friend! El Grande Gato has your back!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 14, 2010)

Dromond said:


> _A kitten strays onto the pitch during the Super Cup final between Birkirkara and Valletta at Ta' Qali National Stadium outside Valletta August 21, 2010. REUTERS/Darrin Zammit Lupi _



Yeah, yeah, go ahead and try boys, but when you're finished, I'll show you how it's REALLY done!!!


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Sep 14, 2010)

"Smile when you call me a 'pussy', hombre!"


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Sep 14, 2010)

Ernest Nagel said:


> "Smile when you call me a 'pussy', hombre!"



That's FUNNY!!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 14, 2010)

Dromond said:


> This round was no contest. The winner!



awwww:blush: thanks ebearyone now where is the rep love for the comment hmmm hehee yes I am cheeky today


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 14, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> awwww:blush: thanks ebearyone now where is the rep love for the comment hmmm hehee yes I am cheeky today



Well is you stop being so damned wonderful, I'd be able to rep you again! So you just have to wait for mine young lady.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 14, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Well is you stop being so damned wonderful, I'd be able to rep you again! So you just have to wait for mine young lady.


Mine too! XD! She IS too damn wonderful, isn't she?!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 14, 2010)

Dromond said:


> _A kitten strays onto the pitch during the Super Cup final between Birkirkara and Valletta at Ta' Qali National Stadium outside Valletta August 21, 2010. REUTERS/Darrin Zammit Lupi _



kick it to me, kick it to me (oh darn no one but us aussies saw that damn add so erm never mind just trying to get the thread back on track)


----------



## BullseyeB (Sep 15, 2010)

"Oh holy crap! Is it true? Could it be? A whole field of catnip? Just for me? Wait a minute...step away from my catnip, buddy. Don't make me go all feral on you!"


----------



## frankman (Sep 15, 2010)

It's FOOTBALL, dude. Calling it soccer is for pussies.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 15, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> " _You'll always be too short for sports_ They tolds me. Well I'll show them! I'll show them ALL! "



Guess what? YOU WON!


----------



## Dromond (Sep 15, 2010)

_A young man drinks vodka while lying in a fountain in a Moscow park in this 2008 photo. Smoke and drink more, Russia's finance minister Alexei Kudrin has urged citizens, explaining that higher consumption would help lift tax revenues for spending on social services. (AFP/File/Alexey Sazonov)_


----------



## frankman (Sep 15, 2010)

Consuming large quantities of alcohol increases buoyancy, and who are we to question science?


----------



## LovelyLiz (Sep 15, 2010)

Onlookers stand amazed that drinking one small bottle of water could produce SO MUCH urine!


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 15, 2010)

Dangers of Speedos & Weed: The Michael Phelps Story


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Sep 15, 2010)

"NEVER AGAIN will I buy a used tanning bed from a vampire!"


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 15, 2010)

"Sure. Laugh. You go drink in your fancy BARS! Do you know how much time I'm saving by not having to get up to take a leak every hour? Yeah! _NOW_ who's the smart one! " 



That looks *ridiculously* fun. I must admit.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 15, 2010)

"He should have used Preperation H."


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 15, 2010)

I wished for a vodka fountain, no me in a vodka fountain


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 15, 2010)

Dromond said:


> Guess what? YOU WON!


ZOMG I Missed this!! 

:O Wow! Thanks! I Wasn't expecting mine to win! O_O;


----------



## Paquito (Sep 15, 2010)

Vodka swimming does wonders for the pores.
* warning: can cause liver to rip itself out of your body in an act of self-preservation.


----------



## nitewriter (Sep 17, 2010)

My buddy lied! He said If I downed a pint of Vodka in the pool I would see God! Well I tried it and I didn't see God. I saw Jacques Cousteau!


----------

